#ubuntu-cz 2010-11-15
<hlm> zdaar
<hlm> dotaz, chci nainstalovat euae, ale navod je z roku 2006, nemate nekdo zkusenosti s instalaci v soucasnosti?
<hlm> aha, jak tak koukam nemel sem povoleno zdroje multiverse
<hlm> tim se vse vyresilo, dekuji nashledanou
<Tom_Guma_Michera> zdar kdyz mi parole v xubuntu 10.10 pise "You do not have a decoder installed to handle this." a je to avicko jak to vyresim ?
<Tom_Guma_Michera> dik
<spectrum1> a na to se napyjem
<spectrum1> na zdravi! ..
<kyselejsyrecek> at slouzi!
<spectrum1> jj, na zdravi! ;-)
<spectrum1> a na to se napyjem ..
<spectrum1> atd, atd .. ;-)
<kyselejsyrecek> :)
<kyselejsyrecek> pekny zbytek vecera
<kyselejsyrecek> ..a na zdravi!
<spectrum1> zbytek vecera? :-) nj, rano vstavam brzo :-)
<kyselejsyrecek> :)
<spectrum1> by to chtelo vymyslet nejaky dobry kseft a pak bych se uz jenom valel nekde na plazi :-)
<kyselejsyrecek> hehe, ani mi nemluv :D
<kyselejsyrecek> mej se
<spectrum1> hoj
<kyselejsyrecek> cau
 * yunife vsetkych tu zdravim a NA ZDRAVIE!!
#ubuntu-cz 2010-11-16
<Amynka> pomooooc
<Amynka> :D
<filip89> :P
<flack> Amynka, uz idem nazhav sa a som tam :D
<Amynka> xD
<flack> uz si aj cistim zuby aby som bol viac sexy :D
<freax> zdravim :-)
<freax> vnima tu nekdo? poradil by mi nekdo prosim se vzdalenou plochou? O:-)
<kyselejsyrecek> freax: taky bych potreboval poradit s klavesnici u vzdalene plochy
<freax> ja uz to vyresil... blbej bug s compiz... :-) s klavesnici? nefunguje nebo co?
* You're now known as ubuntulog
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<[ZOMB]> freax: to asi mozna napis konkretni "vnc server" co pouzivas :)
<supersasho> [ZOMB]: si tu zombiku?
<supersasho> pouziva tu niekto pureftpd s mysql?
<[ZOMB]> supersasho: uz jo
<[ZOMB]> :)
<[ZOMB]> supersasho: proto se mas ptat rovnou a ne jako vocas co je tu prvne a necte topic :))) popr query ;)
<supersasho> [ZOMB]: vecsinou si to medzitym uz vyriesim, ako to bolo tomu aj teraz :-D
 * yunife DOBRY VECER PRAJEM VSETKYM!!! NA ZDRAVIE spectrum1 :-)
 * [ZOMB] ti preje taky dobrej vecer :)
<yunife> [ZOMB]: jak sa ti dari??
<[ZOMB]> yunife: docela to jde, az na tu igelitku prasku co jsem dnes vyfasoval :(
<yunife> [ZOMB]: obavam sa ze nechapem co tym chces povedat
<yunife> [ZOMB]: akoze aku igelitku?
<[ZOMB]> yunife: nj, ono to jde divny :)) prasky na nemoc :)
<[ZOMB]> yunife: dost se i snizila hladina inteligence tou nemoci :D
<yunife> [ZOMB]: jaj tak, si mal hned povedat ze si chory :-D
<[ZOMB]> nj )
<yunife> [ZOMB]: to jeste rozchodis to je v pohode
<[ZOMB]> yunife: no snad uz neumiram, jeste mam na seznamu moc veci co chci delat :D
<yunife> [ZOMB]: tak to teda hej, este pred smrtou musis vsetkych poprosit o odpustenie, ktorych si oklamal a okradol :-D
<[ZOMB]> ja nekradu :)
<[ZOMB]> asi nejsem normalni cech mno :P
<yunife> [ZOMB]: tak to je spatny
<[ZOMB]> yunife: ja si to myslel )
<yunife> [ZOMB]: :-D aspon sa nedas okradnut?
<yunife> kyselejsyrecek: cest praci 
 * yunife tu je telo novych lidi, co to za nicky, ved ja nikoho skoro neznam 
<[ZOMB]> yunife: jo at radsi nikdo nezkousi :P
<kyselejsyrecek> yunife: cest robote
<[ZOMB]> yunife: hlavne ani nikdo nic nechtel :D
<[ZOMB]> hi kyselejsyrecek 
<kyselejsyrecek> [ZOMB]: bud zdrav
<[ZOMB]> kyselejsyrecek: jo to bych byl rad, ale moc to zatim nesedi :)
 * yunife I'm creating a connection to 78.102.243.215 .... 
<[ZOMB]> yunife: and?
<yunife> [ZOMB]: failed; the destination port is closes :-(
<kyselejsyrecek> [ZOMB]: moje rec :) tak snad nekdy priste az se tu zas slezem
<yunife> *closed :-D
<yunife> :-)
<kyselejsyrecek> yunife: tak zkousej dal, jeste jich mas na vyber 65534
<kyselejsyrecek> :D
<[ZOMB]> yunife: jaka sluzba?
<yunife> [ZOMB]: SSH
<yunife> [ZOMB]: alias port 22 :-D
<[ZOMB]> yunife: to najdes, je vcelku blizko :) akorat abys mel ten key ;)
<yunife> [ZOMB]: hehe, ani pripojit mi to nedovolilo, hned ma to odpalkovalo :-D
<[ZOMB]> yunife: taky nevim co bys tam chtel :))
<yunife> [ZOMB]: co ja viem treba "sudo rm -fx /" ? :-D
 * [ZOMB] ma zakazano od doktora kourit, takze uz to motam ;)
<yunife> [ZOMB]: ci to bolo fr ? :-D
<[ZOMB]> yunife: tj demence, a je to fr ano :)
<kyselejsyrecek> rf
<yunife> [ZOMB]: nj, rekurzivne a force :-)
<Amynka> ale ne
<kyselejsyrecek> :O
<yunife> Amynka: ahoj moja :-D
<kyselejsyrecek> HA! IVAN!
<yunife> Amynka: kdeze si sa tu nabrala prosim ta :-D
<Amynka> to vis nudim se
<yunife> Amynka: to mam chapat tak, ze ked sa nudis, tak sme ti dobry? :-D
<[ZOMB]> neasi :D
<Amynka> no jasne
<yunife> [ZOMB]: tak ne ci asi rozhodni sa :-D
<Amynka> jak jinak
<Amynka> xD
<yunife> :-D
 * yunife tu su same tazke pripady :-D
<yunife> http://www.lamer.cz/quote/52863  <- tomu dal typek :-D
<[ZOMB]> yunife: rozhodne neasi :P
<yunife> Amynka: ako zijes vlastne, sem ta dlho nevidel, hmm vlastne este vobec :-D
<yunife> a skapal nam pejsek
<Amynka> noo
<Amynka> ziju
<[ZOMB]> Amynka: zas to tak nerozvadej, at to tu stihame cist :))
<kyselejsyrecek> :D
<Amynka> promin no
<Amynka> z
<Amynka> i
<Amynka> j
<Amynka> u
<yunife> ENTER
<[ZOMB]> yunife: modlis se? :)
<yunife> [ZOMB]: ako si to uhod?
 * yunife dela project do skoly v C++ a modli se, aby pri dalsej kompilacii sa nenaskytlo viacej ako 100 chyb
<[ZOMB]> :))
<[ZOMB]> tak kdyz pises ten ENTER ;)
<[ZOMB]> yunife: Jak se modli pocitacovi maniaci? - Ve jmenu otce,i syna, i ducha svateho ENTER.
<[ZOMB]> Pamatujes......jak jsme spolu jeli vlakem? Ty jsi vystrcil hlavu, ja prdel a lidi si mysleli, ze jsme dvojcata?
<[ZOMB]> Hledas job? Mam pro tebe nabidku na super praci. Je dobre placena. Mel bys pod sebou asi 150 lidi &&&&& sekal bys na hrbitove travu.
<yunife> [ZOMB]: ty si teda dneska vtipny
<yunife> [ZOMB]: a ze chory 
<[ZOMB]> :))
 * yunife domaca uloha KNIZNICA http://pastebin.com/VPBfsACx hmm a stale to este nie je kompletne :-(
<yunife> [ZOMB]: kokos ja to rozbijem
<yunife> [ZOMB]: umis C++?
<[ZOMB]> yunife: asi max to talni zadlad bych mozna dal dohromady :))
<yunife> [ZOMB]: uz sem to nastastie poriesil, som si nevsimol, ze atribut sa mi vola rovnako ako metoda, sa to bylo :-D, ked to pytome C++ pise taky hlasky, ze z toho hned nepochopis kde je problem :-D
<[ZOMB]> :P
#ubuntu-cz 2010-11-17
 * yunife DOBRU NOC PRAJEM !!! A NEPREHANAJTE TO ZA TYM POCITACOM :-P
<[ZOMB]> :)
<[ZOMB]> jen neco dodelam neasi :P
 * yunife DOBRE RANKO PRAJEM :-)
 * spectrum1 jj a na to se (vecir) napyjem ;-)
<yunife> spectrum1: vecer je este daleko, este treba dneska vyuzit den a co to poprogramovat :-)
<yunife_> [ZOMB]: cauko, tak domaca uloha z C++ je hotova a odovzdana, dufam, ze mi ta za nu aj nejake extra body, lebo inac bude zle nedobre
<reprak> zdravim, mohl by mi někdo poradit prosím? ohledně instalace NVIDIA ovladače...
<reprak> na grafickou kartu GeForce 8600M GT...uz jsem nainstaloval cosi přes (Dodatečné ovladače)...ale nějak se mi nezdá, že by vše jelo tak jak má. Stáhnul jsem si ovladač s připonou *.run z NVIDIA webu přímo pro mojí grafiku, ale nevím, jak jej nainstalovat, na linuxu jedu pár hodin, takže jsem težkej začátečník.
<Rattenak> zdar,nepouzivate tu nekdo nahodou paypal ?
<cortex|sk> Rattenak: a co konkretne chces vediet?
<freax> asi nic :-D
<[ZOMB]> :D
<freax> statisticky pruzkum :-D
<Rattenak> no potreboval bych prevest penize na ucet
<Rattenak> mam uz overenou kartu
<Rattenak> ale nemuzu prijit nato jak poslat penize z paypal na kartu
<[ZOMB]> vpoho, hod sem cislo uctu a pin
<Rattenak> ja bych radsi radu
<[ZOMB]> :)
<[ZOMB]> cortex|sk: paypal ..
<cortex|sk> bez pinu to nepojde 
<cortex|sk> :D
<[ZOMB]> zejo :D
<cortex|sk> Rattenak: toto nepouzivam :D
<cortex|sk> ani som neskusal 
<[ZOMB]> taky nevim, vim ze to existuje ;)
<cortex|sk> a tiez su tam nejake "obmedzenia" tusim pri prevode z paypalu na ucet
<cortex|sk> podla krajin ale nie som si isty ktore su to krajiny
<cortex|sk> aa ok cr aj sr 
<cortex|sk> Send. Receive. Withdraw.
<cortex|sk> mno ide si to vyskusat podla "navodu" :D
<[ZOMB]> :)
<cortex|sk> Rattenak: ved ale ked sa prihlasis na paypal
<cortex|sk> tak to tam hned je 
<cortex|sk> my account ->withdraw
<brk> http://www.videacesky.cz/ostatni-zabavna-videa/narodni-den-mazani-pratel
<cortex|sk> :D
#ubuntu-cz 2010-11-18
<[ZOMB]> bre rano ;)
<bckzs> [ZOMB], ping
<bckzs> nepozna niekto nejake riesenie do siete.. V sieti by bol pouzity proxy server.. a v pripade jeho vypadku by bol trafic dalej smerovany na nejaku branu?
<[ZOMB]> bckzs: moc to nechapu :)
<bckzs> no proste by som potreboval do siete nasadit proxy... ale moze sa stat ze ta proxy nebude dostupna- vyhodi poistky trebars.. a tak by stanice v takompripade proxy nepouzili a smerovali by requesty na branu
<[ZOMB]> tak to nefrci defaultne? :)
<freax> jestli ste tohle jeste nevideli, tak se na to musite podivat... Na stojaka vypravi cikan o cikanech a jako masakr... dlouho sem se tak nezasmal :-D http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBo4We5Qn6w&feature=related
<bckzs> [ZOMB], a malo by?
<[ZOMB]> ne :)
<bckzs> no tak
<[ZOMB]> taky zalezi nastaveni klienta, nebo tu proxy jeste natovat s dhcp
<bckzs> hmm keby som vedel ako to mysliz
<[ZOMB]> se mi to nechce kreslit kua :)
<bckzs> haah
<[ZOMB]> ale proxy mit pred LAN jeste :)
<[ZOMB]> ne az v LAN
 * yunife Tak som dneska opustil prostredie KDE a nahradil ho prostredim GNOME, nech zije gnome 2.x este par peknych rockov :-)
<[ZOMB]> Yunife: z blata do louze jo? :P
<yunife> [ZOMB], tak nejak
<brk> yunife, a tos jeste nevidel windows 7 ;o)
<yunife> brk, vole z toho som isiel do KDE :D
<yunife> brk, ono este windows mi tu ostal, predsa jenum mam v nom pracu rozrobenu :D:D:D
<brk> z gnome jsem migroval pres peti lety :o)
<FrostyX> pouzivate nekdo Qt creator ?
<swabe> jj
<swabe> FrostyX: potrebujes s dacim pomoct?
<FrostyX> naprosto jsem nepochopil jak tam funguji udalosti .... jsem zvykli z winforms (treba builder nebo turbo c++, pripadne C# a sharpdevelop a visual studio) ze proste kliknu na treba button v designu, jak je sloupec jeho vlastnosti, tak tam je i sloupec udalosti a tam si vyberu treba radek kde je kliknuti, dam enter, hodi me to do kodu a piisu primo tu fci kterou vyvola kliknuti toho tlacitka ... ale v tom Qt creatoru nemam paru jak to udelat
<FrostyX> swabe: doslo ti ta zprava ? ti to nejak padlo :)
<swabe> FrostyX: nedosla, posli este raz :( , mam tu nanic pripojenie :(
<FrostyX> naprosto jsem nepochopil jak tam funguji udalosti .... jsem zvykli z winforms (treba builder nebo turbo c++, pripadne C# a sharpdevelop a visual studio) ze proste kliknu na treba button v designu, jak je sloupec jeho vlastnosti, tak tam je i sloupec udalosti a tam si vyberu treba radek kde je kliknuti, dam enter, hodi me to do kodu a piisu primo tu fci kterou vyvola kliknuti toho tlacitka ... ale v tom Qt creatoru nemam paru jak to udelat
<swabe> tam je to cez signaly a sloty ... skos pozret ... http://doc.trolltech.com/3.3/signalsandslots.html 
<FrostyX> ok kouknu
<yunife> FrostyX, jo
<FrostyX> mohli by jste mi prosim jednoduse v krocich popsat co mam udelat kdyz chci, aby se dejme tomu po kliknuti na button zmenil text na labelu ? vic bych nepotreboval
<yunife> kyselejsyrecek, ;-)
<ondra> whoami
<ondra> dobry vecer
<FrostyX> ahoj
<ondra> leave
<yunife> WTF?
<spectrum1> wtf! ;-)
<spectrum1> a na to se napyjem, na zdravi! ;-)
 * spectrum1 to moje wtf zni imho vic prekvapene :-)
#ubuntu-cz 2010-11-19
<MrPedro> hoj lidi
<MrPedro> potrebuji poradit. nedavno se mi na notebooku s ubunto 10.10 zacalo samovolne vypinat USB. Mam pres ne napojenou klavesnici a mys. Coz by nebyl az takovy problem, vetsinou to restart vyresil. Ale problem je ten, ze se mi nekolikanasobne spousti krusader a od vcera jiz i thunderbird. Pritom po prihlaseni krusader neni vubec pridan. 
 * yunife aaaa nervy ....
<h00ked> :)
 * yunife ZDRAVIM VSETKYCH!!!!
<yunife> h00ked, cauko, clovece teba clovek nevidi cele roky, kade chodis :D
<h00ked> rekontrukce :-)
<yunife> E%|9d[6Eb:#m80
<freax> jee... ze by heslo? :-D
<brk> neni tak blby, asi si dal jako heslo jmeno sveho psa .o)
<yunife> nj, uz som si ho zmenil keby niekto skusal :D
<yunife> ale bolo to pekne heslo :D
<azm> Ahoj
<azm> kde muzu dostat spravce nesvobodnych ovladacu ?
<azm> mam ubuntu remix a neni zde
<yunife> azm, on nie je napredaj
<azm> :/
<azm> jmeno v repos
<azm> I mean..
<yunife> azm, a co mas za GPU? NVIDIU?
<azm> ati
<azm> jako muzu pozuit ten navod na rucni instalaci
<azm> ale preferoval bych ten gui
<azm> *pouzit
<yunife> azm, sudo apt-get install jockey-gtk
<h00ked> yunife, hele dneska se ukazal muj technicky skill :D:D
<azm> jop, prave mi nekdo poradil v #ubuntu
<azm> diky yunife 
<yunife> azm, ja jsem to taky tetkom nasiel :D
<azm> mam ho instalovany ale ne v nabidce
<yunife> h00ked, co si viviedol?
<yunife> azm, konzola
<yunife> azm, napis tam jockey-gtk
<h00ked> yunife, asi tri hodiny sem se snazil nastavit novy LCD jako primarni, ale neslo to, tak sem se nasral a prohodil kabely na GPU :D
<yunife> h00ked, ja z teba umriem :D
<h00ked> yunife, tak se s tim mam srat nebo co? :D
<yunife> h00ked, nj, vyriesil si to rucne strucne :D
<h00ked> yunife, cista prace za pet minut :D
<yunife> h00ked, 5 minut si robil zamenu konektorov?
<yunife> teda ja neviem, ale vysunut a zasunut trva menej :
<h00ked> yunife, jj z toho 4 minuty mi ale zabralo rozmotavani kabelu abych k nim dostal :D
<yunife> *rofl*
<yunife> h00ked, mne tiez dneska ide, sem tu napsal heslo :D
<h00ked> plus sem musel prohodit redukci VGA -> DVI :D
<yunife> tetka premyslam, kde vsade ho pouzivam :-D
<h00ked> :D
<h00ked> kurnik to potrva nez si zase zvyknu na dve LCD :D
<yunife> hehe
<yunife> to je pohoda
<h00ked> tjn, ale tak par dni to zase potrva, nez zacnu naplno vyuzivat oba :D
<yunife> ach jaj preco tie fora idu tak pomaly :(
<yunife> blbe pomale php
<yunife> h00ked, co rikas na unity? :D
<h00ked> fuj :D
<h00ked> mno nic, mizim zase makat :-)
<myschak> brej večír
<myschak> problém: mám problém s myší v ubuntu, když totiž kliknu jakoukoliv klávesu od A-Z tak se mi myšítko zastaví, help
#ubuntu-cz 2010-11-20
 * ball waves
#ubuntu-cz 2010-11-21
<Rattenak> cau
<Rattenak> mam takovje problem kdys odpojim monitor nejde mi pripojit na VNC
<Rattenak> na netu je toho hodne ale nic mi s toho nejede
<Rattenak> nemate s tim nekdo skusenost ?
<Rattenak> cus
<Rattenak> kdys odpojim monitor nejde mi VNC nevite nekdo jak to vyresit ?
<Rattenak> vygoogloval jsem toho hodne ale nic co by mi jelo
<Rattenak> nemate nekdo s tim skusenosti ?
<vojtech_t> ahoj, je tu někdo kdo umí slovensky?
<supersasho> jj
<vojtech_t> super
<supersasho> co by si potreboval?
<vojtech_t> moh' bys mi prosím přeložit text na tomhle obrázku: http://www.ubuntu.cz/sites/all/themes/udtheme-2010/images/header.jpg
<supersasho> Ubuntu 10.10 je tu! Nastal čas zmien. Aj váš počítač môže byť iný - môže byť rýchly, zábavný, jednoduchý a bezpečný.
<vojtech_t> díky moc
<supersasho> neni zac :)
<brk> wozer se
<Rattenak> cau
<Rattenak> mozna mam takovou blbou otazku pojede mi PC bez grafiky kde bezi jen konzole ?
#ubuntu-cz 2011-11-14
<nest> zdravím :)
<ZOMBitch> gm :))
<nest> je daty někdo odpovědný kdo by mi mohl pořádne a smysluplne vyličít k čemu je swap
<SquirrelCZE> vis k cemu je pamet RAM?
<supersasho> ked nestaci ram idu data do swapu, ked nestaci ten, tak kernel killuje "najmenej potrebne" sluzby/programy
<SquirrelCZE> :-)
<nest> SquirrelCZE,  dobře tohle všechno vim ale proč?
<Chinese_soup> aby ti to nezabilo aplikace :)
<Chinese_soup> supersasho: spíš ty co nejvíce zabírají RAM/swap, ne?
<Chinese_soup> ach, sorry, ono to bylo v uvozovkach, nic jsem nerekl
<nest> :-) ok vživotě at jsem kompiloval sebe vetsi kod (bavime se o celich aplikacích) tak jsem nikdo nepresahnul vic jak 2 giga ram
<Chinese_soup> pust si kompilaci kernelu, firefox, libreoffice, geany, gnome-terminal, turpial, pidgin, vlc a mas to tam! (vlastní zkusenost :)
<Chinese_soup> na 2 GB RAM
<SquirrelCZE> :-)
<SquirrelCZE> jako, pri vice jak 2GB RAM se v normalnim pouzivani k swapu nedostanes
<SquirrelCZE> ale ver ze nejake servery to pouzivaji bezne
<SquirrelCZE> a hlavne pri uspani PC jdou data z RAM prave do swapu
<h00ked> kua... cyborg se pod linuxem chova dost divne :/
<nest> h00ked,  nemá na nic náladu ?? a nebo chce aby jsi ho všechno naucil ?
<h00ked> jebe ji :D
#ubuntu-cz 2011-11-15
<ZOMBitch> h00ked - jen tak prudim 
<ZOMBitch> :-D
<DoNtIkE> nevíte jak se v onericu přepínají klávesnice pomocí zkratek?
<FrostyX> klasicke alt+shift to neni ?
<dvx> jak si to nastavis
<DoNtIkE> prave ze ne a nenasel jsem nikde kde se to da nastavit
<h00ked> ZOMBitch: hus :D
<ZOMBitch> copak :P
<h00ked> netusis jak vykouzlit z win7 32bit 64bit bez reinstalu? :D
<h00ked> mi z toho systemu uz jebne twl :D
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: vim jak z toho udelat nejaky 64bit distro ... to by neslo? :-D
<h00ked> bohuzel ne
<h00ked> je to masina zavisla na win aplikacich
<ZOMBitch> tfuj
<ZOMBitch> myslis, ze si to vzal osobne? :D
<h00ked> mno :D
<h00ked> potrebuju aby tam bezela i6tka stabilne a to se nam ani po trech tydnech nepovedlo
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: nedelas ty pro O2? :-D
<h00ked> ne :D
<h00ked> i6 je skladova evidence :D
<h00ked> a dalsi veta na pobliti - servery nam jedou na SBS 2008 :D
<ZOMBitch> je fakt, ze tam to 'e' neni :))
<ZOMBitch> radost chodit do prace co? :D
<h00ked> ale uz mam objednany novy delly, ktery planuju premigrovat na gentoo po novym roce :D
<h00ked> ikdyz na jednom se bude muset asi jeste par mesicu nechat bezet virtualizovany exchange nez se to kompletne premigruje aby to jelo soubezne
<h00ked> hm...
<h00ked> dalsi orisek...
<h00ked> ubuntu a win7 na jednom disku... kdyz dam ubuntu do prdele, nabootuju do widli? :D
<h00ked> tak nic, dal sem do pryc vsechno :D
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: tak pokud nechas grub tak pravdepodobne ano pokud predchozi dualboot sel
<ZOMBitch> h
<h00ked> jebat :D
<ZOMBitch> +1
<ZOMBitch> jebal bych taky ;)
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: na me ted kopirovani slozky fotek na druhej hdd plesklo nadhernejch 5 hodin :D
<h00ked> :D
<h00ked> tak instaluju nejaky widle... doufam, ze jsou 64bit :D
<h00ked> u tech sracek jeden nikdy nevi :D
<ZOMBitch> bych ti poslal image, ale upload stoji za ho..
<ZOMBitch> bych to tady nekde mozna i vyhrabal :)
<h00ked> dpce
<h00ked> tak to bylo zrovna 32bit
<h00ked> aaaaaaaaa
<h00ked> :D
<ZOMBitch> LOL
<h00ked> widle pomrdany :D
<ZOMBitch> neasi :D
<Chinese_soup> fail
<h00ked> tak dvd cislo dva :D
<Chinese_soup> a pak 3 4 5 6 7 8... 62
<Chinese_soup> a bude to jak naschval na dvd c. 64 :)
<ZOMBitch> :D
<Chinese_soup> i kdyz samozrejme nevim proc bys mel mit 64 dvdecek s widlema :D
<ZOMBitch> Chinese_soup: pak si muze hrnek s kavou polozit opravdu kamkoli :))
<DoNtIkE> muzu polozit takovou blbou otazku? Na co 64bit widle kdyz stejne nevyuziji celou sirku? 
<Chinese_soup> ZOMBitch: to je pravda!
<h00ked> dvd cislo dve nainstalovano, tak uvidime :D
<h00ked> taky 32 bit, dpce :D
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: kde beres ty 32bit verze?
<ZOMBitch> znad cumim na to co sosam ne :D
<h00ked> ty vole ja nasel ve sklepe nejakej spindl cehosi :D
<ZOMBitch> jezis
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: uz bys to mel vypaleny ... :D
<h00ked> ani ne
<h00ked> jakmile by iptables neco takovyho rozpoznaly, tak by ty packety hned zahazovalo :D
<Chinese_soup> lol
<h00ked> omg
<h00ked> nasel sem 64bit, ale to nerozpozna mechaniku a chce k ni ovladace... twl co to je 
<Chinese_soup> to je Windows 64bit
<Chinese_soup> :D
<h00ked> mno zkusim externi mechaniku :D
<ZOMBitch> stejne vtipne, ze nepozna mechaniku ze ktery bezi :)
<h00ked> to vis
<h00ked> hlaska " keyboard not found. Press enter to continue" uz je asi ohrana :D
<ZOMBitch> jn
<ZOMBitch> bejva to F1 mam ten pocit ;)
<h00ked> nebo F1, to je sumak, smysl je stejny :D
<h00ked> tak ani externi mechanika nejde...
<h00ked> DoNtIkE, 64bit kvuli adobe MC 5.5
<DoNtIkE> to s tema ovladacema k mechanice neslysim poprve. vcera me to rikal kamarad :D
<h00ked> mrdat cely ms
<h00ked> fuj, vlastne, ani to ne :D
<h00ked> tak jinak... jak donutit ty debilni widle aspon vyuzit vsech 8GB ramky? :D
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: ty si jeste nepochopil, ze po tomhle "OS" nemuzes nic chtit ... ?
<h00ked> to vim
<h00ked> ale aspon deset minut funkcnosti po instalaci snad neni tak moc ne? D:
<h00ked> ja si je snad koupim v praci to neni mozny tohle.. .:D
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: pokud se instalace zadari  ... tj v urcitych pripadech i vynechani nejakych souboru 
<h00ked> ultimate za sest litru? o.O
<h00ked> to si delaj prdel twl? :D
<h00ked> jestli to stoji tolik, tak jdu prodavat ubuntu za 20k :D
<ZOMBitch> takhle debilni napad jsem teda jeste nedostal :))))
<ZOMBitch> kupovat si widle :D
<ZOMBitch> kdyz uz se s tim systemem musim srat, tak jedine zdarma :P
<h00ked> uz je kupuju
<h00ked> na trezzoru :D
<ZOMBitch> jaj
<h00ked> jestli budou delat cavyky, tak je za litr zlegalizuju a nasrat
<h00ked> stejnak to pujde ve vysledku do nakladu a na snizeni zakladu dane :D
<ZOMBitch> ... ja se dostal jen k verzi na DVD 32bit/64bit, home - ultimate a okno s klicem jen problikne :P
 * ZOMBitch to ale muze tak max rozdavat, jinac je mu to k hovnu
<h00ked> ty vole pak jeste ty sileny aktualizace....
<h00ked> za tri hodiny bude system, za pet mozna aktualizovany, za sedm mozna radoby funkcni, za devet mozna trochu stabilni
<h00ked> a za 11 hodin jdu do prace
<h00ked> to bude s odrenou prdeli :D
<ZOMBitch> hh
<h00ked> a dalsi otazka... zvladne unetbootin vytvorit bootovaci flashku s widlema? :D
<ZOMBitch> jo to nevim co je :P)
<ZOMBitch> ale ta kktina v ubuntu to nedava :)
<h00ked> ne? aha :D
<h00ked> kua :D
<h00ked> dpce
<h00ked> vyjebany widle :D
<h00ked> takze dd to asi taky nevyresi :D
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: pres wine to nejde? :D
<h00ked> :D
<h00ked> jdu zkusit nainstalovat widle z widli, bude prdel :D
<h00ked> lol
<h00ked> jde to :D
<h00ked> me jebne twl :D
<h00ked> to mi poser :D:D:D
<h00ked> jakej format ma nejlepsi kompresi? tar.bz2? ZOMBitch 
<Chinese_soup> tar.ZOMBitch ma nejlepsi kompresi
<h00ked> mno potrebuju dostat 5,3GB video na 4GB flashku... takze nejakych 3,68GB max :D
<Chinese_soup> kup novou flashku
<Chinese_soup> problem solved; next
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Chinese_soup> *novou, vetsi - ofc
<h00ked> vetsi mam, ale plnou
<h00ked> mam volny jenom tri ctyrgigovky :D
<h00ked> a jednu gigovku :D
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: ha, nejde mi HL koukam :D
<h00ked> osmicky i sestnactky jsou narvany daty uz :D
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: rozdel na casti ...
<h00ked> malo flashek
<h00ked> a navic bych to musel rozhazet mezi 4-5 flashek potom :D
<ZOMBitch> no to snad stacej 2 ne? :D
<h00ked> pac vsechny potrebuju nacpat daty :D
<h00ked> no jde o to, ze jestli to rozdelim, tak na tu flashku dam neco jinyho a zbyde tam treba pul giga mista
<h00ked> na dalsi je sotva 200MB volno, na dalsi taky asi pul giga :D
<h00ked> proste malo flashek no
<ZOMBitch> proc to delat jednoduse, kdyz to jde i jinak ze :)
<h00ked> a clovek by cekal, ze jich bude 18 stacit kua :D
<h00ked> mno archivuju, uvidime :D
 * ZOMBitch to vetsinou resi zaloho flash na PC vedle a pak ma k dispozici tolik HW kolik doma najde
<ZOMBitch> ROFL
<ZOMBitch> mas den co :D
<h00ked> ani mi nemluv
<h00ked> jeste ze dalsi reseni sracek me ceka az za mesic
<h00ked> ale to bude teda optimalizace asi osmiset gigabajtovy databaze... :D
<h00ked> znacka: predchozi ajtak byl totalni pica :D
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: ale stejnak bych to pak rozdelil, kdyz uz to musis prenaset po 200MB na flash, omg to mi neleze ani pres klavesnici, tenhle shit :D
<ZOMBitch> ... man split
<h00ked> ja sem pica
<h00ked> pustim pres noc sync na server a je to ....
<ZOMBitch> to uz vime davno ale :P
<h00ked> ja uz jdu radsi spat twl :D
<ZOMBitch> ... radsi se ani neptam jakej sync :D
<h00ked> rsync :D
<h00ked> to nastesti widli server chape :D
<Chinese_soup> :D
<ZOMBitch> oje, se musim podivat na sambu vlastne, dik za pripomenuti :)
<h00ked> nesambuje? :D
<ZOMBitch> ale to jo, jen tam trosek predelat strukturu vid
<h00ked> na to kaslu
<h00ked> ja chci celou firmu do roka a pul premigrovat komplet na linux
<ZOMBitch> resp asi jo, ja ji nepouzivam, tj pro widle v siti
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: to si docela trpelivej :)
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: takhle do konce koku ... to uz by bylo fun :D
<h00ked> mno tam je pruser, ze se musi nejdriv vyladit vsechny aplikace co funguji stylem klient <-> server
<h00ked> plus pokud to nepujde, tak najit alternativni reseni
<supersasho> ZOMBitch: http://www.themiss.cz/2010/06/pure-ftpd-mysql/ error 404?
<supersasho> to mi nerob :-D
<h00ked> jenze to by znamenalo vsechny naucit s novym sw...
<ZOMBitch> supersasho: sry jsem se dneska stoural v dns trosek, se to nacte za par, snad :D
<supersasho> v pohode, len som si chcel daco pozriet, ale vsak strejda google najde :)
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: jen at si zvykaj! zmena je zivot! :-P
<supersasho> vidis, vyskusam, ci ta nema nacacheovaneho :)
<ZOMBitch> jo to bude :)
<h00ked> to je debilni system
<h00ked> instalace bude pokracovat po restartu pocitace
<h00ked> a tak ceka a ceka a ceka... :D
<supersasho> hm, phpmyadmin ma novy look tak to som necakal
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: ceka az ho restartujes neasi
<ZOMBitch> hmm
<h00ked> asi jo no
<h00ked> ikdyz to vypada, ze ceka na y2k spis :D
<h00ked> tak a ted aktualizovat system...
<ZOMBitch> ... restart :D
<Chinese_soup> :D
<h00ked> hm.... 14103 wallpaperu v databazi :P
<ZOMBitch> hlavne to nejdulezitejsi do zacatku :)))
<h00ked> tak nejak :D
<h00ked> dulezite aktualizace: 298,8 MB az 303,5 MB
<h00ked> to si jako muzu vybrat jo? :D
<ZOMBitch> tech 5MB je aktualizace solitare abys nechcip nudou u aktualizace ostatniho ;)
<h00ked> aha :?D
<h00ked> je potreba stahnout 99 aktualizaci a tak se jich stahuje 98
<ZOMBitch> supersasho: testni ...
<supersasho> uz to ide :)
<ZOMBitch> oje :)
<ZOMBitch> jsem se trosek ucaroval v tom psani :D
<supersasho> :) inac dnes som cital na abcku a potom na heise.de ze o ake to vlastne ide patenty ktore si windows narokuje pri androide... som myslel ze ma dnes uz viac nic nenaserie a potom si citam ze nemecka OSA pozaduje poplatky z akcie kde hra cisto hudba Creative Commons :-!
<Chinese_soup> /redraw/redraw
<Chinese_soup> tak to nevšlo
<supersasho> najlepsie na tom cele je, ze to ze tam hrala iba taka hudba je na usporiadatelovi tej akcie a nie na GEMA (nemecka osa).. prezumpcia viny v priamom prenose :-!
<ZOMBitch> Chinese_soup: :D
<Chinese_soup> stupid phone piece of shit :D
<ZOMBitch> supersasho: no tak cece, jsme tu natazeny ... jaky patenty :D
<ZOMBitch> :D
 * ZOMBitch uz ma otevrenejch zalozek v prohlizeci jak ... tak nechce hledat v dalsi :P
<Chinese_soup> kolik? 
<ZOMBitch> kua nemam to ocislovany, kde je nejaky numero? :D
<h00ked> odhadni na stovky, bude stacit :D
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Chinese_soup> ja pouzivam tento super uber cool addon https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/tab-counter/
<Chinese_soup> :D
<h00ked> ikdyz ja se ve triceti uz ztracim :D
<ZOMBitch> to ne, tak 25 - 40 zhruba :D
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: napodobne :D
<Chinese_soup> ja ne
<supersasho> ZOMBitch: ak pouzivas ff tak https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/tab-counter/ :)
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: hlavne je pak super restrt foxe a nacitani tech panelu :))
<Chinese_soup> byl jsem rychlejší :-P :)
<Chinese_soup> ja mam bezne tak 50+
<supersasho> aha uz vidism, sry :) a pouzivat panoramu ci tab groups :)
<Chinese_soup> max jsem mel 134, ale to uz se moc moc sekalinkalo
<h00ked> ja jedu na chrome
<h00ked> to to ma nastesti osetrene sikovne a ten start je celkem svizny
<supersasho> tak mozno greasemonkey scriptik :)
<h00ked> vetsinou si nestihnu ani udelat kafe :D
<ZOMBitch> supersasho: posli, si ho nahodim
<ZOMBitch> supersasho: a ne nejaky podrazy :D
<supersasho> ZOMBitch: ja ho nemam, len hovorim ze mozno aj tak by sa to dalo :)
<Chinese_soup> ja mam taby v radcich, takze se v tom da docela vyznat i treba pri 100
<ZOMBitch> jo tak, no datlovat jsem to moc linej, pac bych musel studovat kod, na to nemam cas neasi :D
<h00ked> asi udelam nejaky easy plugin do chrome
<h00ked> pri 30+ zalozkach vyplivne okno "from now, everything is not foundable"
<h00ked> :D
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Chinese_soup> ja mel taky skvely addon do ff
<Chinese_soup> chtel jsem tomu dat sice nejakou funkcionalitu, ale skoncilo to jen na hopsajici nyan cat vpravo dole
<h00ked> dalsi ouchyl :D
<h00ked> jakto ze mi nikdo nerekl, ze uz bezi akta x? :/
<ZOMBitch> nesleduju :)
<h00ked> pche
<h00ked> kam se na to hrabou novodobe serialy
<h00ked> tohle ma aspon tu patu :D
<Chinese_soup> toz to nesmis porovnavat s ordinaci v ruzove zahrade, vis?
<Chinese_soup> :D
<ZOMBitch> :D
<ZOMBitch> neasi
<supersasho> ZOMBitch: tuto je to cele rozobrane, emaily a tak
<Chinese_soup> Akta Xorg
<supersasho> konkretne su v exhibit D http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=2011111122291296
<supersasho> tie patenty
<ZOMBitch> hmm
<FrostyX> ZOMBitch: tak jsem zjistil docela neprijemnou vec ... normalne mi na facebook v irssi docela casto nechodi zpravy .. Nechtel jsem tomu verit, ale kdyz otevru facebook.com, tak i ve zpravach i v chatu zprava je, ale v irssi neni.
<FrostyX> ale pritom jsem v poradku pripojeny a s tim clovekem si normalne pisu ... jen proste obcas zprava nedojde .. coz je docela dost neprijemne
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: neni to jak mas vecne ping timeout ..?
<ZOMBitch> hm
<ZOMBitch> taky mi to uz tak parkrat prislo, ale nesta se moc, rozhodne ne v konverzaci
<FrostyX> kamos rika ze mu dost casto neodepisuju (takze mi asi nedochazeli zpravy) a ted se mi to stalo uprostred konverzace, takze je to potvrzene
<ZOMBitch> supersasho: dik, to si zitra poctu :)
<supersasho> neni zac je tam toho dost :)
<ZOMBitch> ted se stouram v tom tabgroupu :)
<h00ked> hm... martani asi maji radi stroboskopy :D
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: tak on ten jejich chat pada jak svestky na podzim, staci koukat chvilku na userlist, ti user jen problikne a je zas online ..
<FrostyX> jj, to jsem si vsiml
<ZOMBitch> podle me to je tim
<FrostyX> ale u pidgina jsem takovy problem pravdepodobne nemel, takze by to mel byt resitelny problem
<ZOMBitch> tam se musi dat nekde prodlouzit ttl
<FrostyX> zrovna mam pracovni chvilku, az to budu resit tak se ozvu
<ZOMBitch> jasny :)
<supersasho> inac tato drobnost ma hneva uz riadnu dobu, ale mam pocit ze vela ludi tu nepouziva gnome, takze asi placem na zlom hrobe :) http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/3028/
<ZOMBitch> hm :)
<supersasho> hladam tu akurat patch :) https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=153281
<ZOMBitch> hmm, to hybernuje taby, husty
<supersasho> jj
<ZOMBitch> *i :P
<ZOMBitch> fok
<supersasho> od 7cky tusim nacitava len tie taby ktore mas v aktivnom tabgroup
<ZOMBitch> mel bych jit spat :D
<ZOMBitch> hm hm
<supersasho> ostatne sa nacitaju az ked si na ne kliknes
<supersasho> cize mi uz tych 50 tabov nenacitava polhodinu, ale len tych 5-7 co mam v aktivnom tabgroup :)
<ZOMBitch> jasny
<supersasho> ono sa to nezda, ale aj takato drobnost potesi.. zatial som sa z chromium nestotoznil natolko aby som presiel, takze pre mna je ff zatial ako primarny
<ZOMBitch> mohlo by to detekovat duplicitni panely ...
<Chinese_soup> pulhodiny?
<supersasho> Chinese_soup: hyperbola
<Chinese_soup> ano, ale i tak
<Chinese_soup> mně se nezdá, že to trvá zas tak dlouho
<supersasho> no pri 50 taboch mi to kedysi nacitavalo dost dlho teda
<Chinese_soup> tak ja to zitra zmerim :)
<supersasho> odkedy nacitava len aktivny tabgroup tak je to neporovnatelne kratsie
<Chinese_soup> ja z toho udelame porovnatelne!
<supersasho> no polhodina to nebude, ale pointa je jasna :)
<supersasho> Chinese_soup: cokolvek ti urobi radost :)
<Chinese_soup> ;-)
<Chinese_soup> ale teď jdu spát, tak ahoj
<supersasho> maj sa :)
<FrostyX> bye
<supersasho> a ta potvora unrar ten progressbar v terminale ukaze :)
<supersasho> teda percenta aspon
<ZOMBitch> gn :)
<supersasho> idem aj ja, dobru
#ubuntu-cz 2011-11-16
<werdy> po upgrade distra kubuntu 10.04 na 11.10 system uz nenabehol co sa da vtakej chvili robit ?
<supersasho> werdy: vypisuje ti to nejaky error?
<supersasho> ako sa to sprava? nabootuje ale nie do grafickeho rozhrania, alebo vobec?
<werdy> nabootuje zostane bezat spalhscreen kubuntu 
<werdy> ked pustim rescue mode
<werdy> tak to skoncilo na /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket
<werdy> refuse connect
<werdy> stalo sa mi to na dvoch starsich strojoch ... preto ze museli ist hned z ruky som odzalohoval co sa dalo a preinstaloval na nove kubuntu 
<werdy> ale aj ked som /var/run/dbus/... odstranil tak to nefungovalo system si tie subory pri starte vytvoril
<supersasho> jj mal som ten isty problem
<supersasho> hned ti kuknem riesenie, mam ho tusim bookmarknute
<supersasho> tak nemam, ale google mi vyplul riesenie a ak si dobre pametam tak som to riesil rovnako
<supersasho> http://www.mogilowski.net/lang/en-us/2011/10/18/fix-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot-dbus-problem/
<supersasho> ja som nasiel riesenie na ubuntuforums, mozes skusit tam pohladat, ale je to v podstate jedno
<supersasho> problem je s tym ze ako si uz napisal sa tiez same vytvorili.. tiez som ich vymazal a znova sa svine obnovili :-D
<supersasho> idem spat, ale hadam ti to pomoze, malo by :)
<supersasho> werdy: 
<FrostyX> supersasho: zajimavy cas pro spanek. coz o to, taky bych nejradsi sel :-D
<supersasho> no do druhej som sa ucil a zbytocne kedze nam dnes na poobede dali rektorske volno
<supersasho> a rano som vstaval daco po siestej.. a to uz takto taham treti den, co je uz nad moje sily, idem bo stale tu budem do toho tukat a citat a neviem co este
<FrostyX> koukam ze jsme na tom docela podobne .. 
<werdy> supersasho:  dakujem ale uz to nemam ako odskusat 
<Ratten> Cau
<fsuc> cau
<FrostyX> hoj
<Ratten> frosty posimte jak udelam aby sem zachitil pomoci post to co je zaskrkrknute v zaskavacim policku
<Ratten> FrostyX udelat zakrkavaci polick a odeslani s tim nemam porblem
<Ratten> ale vzdy vim co odesialm
<Ratten> odesilam
<Ratten> http://pastebin.com/9MvibWaa
<Ratten> a jak udelam kdys tam mam promenou ?
<ZOMBitch> :(
<ZOMBitch> a jak a jak a jak a pryc, nasrat!
<FrostyX> Ratten: if(isset($_POST["chkDistribuce"])))
<FrostyX> takle zachytis jestli je zaskrtnute policko chDistribuce nebo ne ... 
<Ratten> delam takovej script na nahravani obrazku a potrebuju tam udelat checkbox ktere soubory smazat
<SquirrelCZE> wtf?
<ZOMBitch> ho udelej :D
<Ratten> udelam a dam a DB mu da name treba 457455.jpg a ja tedka nevim jak to prijmout jestli to bylo zaskkle
<Ratten> zaskrkle*
<ZOMBitch> ... zas ceka, ze to nekdo bude smolit za nej, fakt ho nemam rad :)
<Ratten> potrebuju jen radu jak se to resi
 * SquirrelCZE hlavne nechape co resi
<SquirrelCZE> ze...
<SquirrelCZE> tak
 * SquirrelCZE prave dela velmi dulezitou vec
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: tenhle je totalne mimo vecne, takze moje snaha o jakoukoli pomoc davno ta tam
<SquirrelCZE> jo tak
<SquirrelCZE> ZOMBitch: kazdy jednou zacinal O:-)
<Chinese_soup> nooo
<Chinese_soup> on zacina docela dlouho
 * SquirrelCZE vi ze jako zacatecnik taky stal za bzum
<Chinese_soup> co tak koukam
<SquirrelCZE> Chinese_soup: ty ja taky :D
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: to je sice pravda, ale zas vis, ze nevyfakuju hned kazdyho, jde o pristup :)
<Chinese_soup> zajimave, ze na kazdy kanal nepise to same, ale da si praci s tim napsat neco jineho
<FrostyX> Ratten: uz jsem ti napsal jak se to dela, vic nepotrebujes
<ZOMBitch> radsi nc :D
<ZOMBitch> ale mozek se hodi :P
<SquirrelCZE> :-)
<SquirrelCZE> tak
<Chinese_soup> radsi netcat?
<SquirrelCZE> ono hlavne, vzdycky se da pouzit google
<SquirrelCZE> tak at se uci s googlem...
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: tj presne ho prob
<ZOMBitch> *jeho
<SquirrelCZE> :-)
<SquirrelCZE> no nic
<SquirrelCZE> zaloha je spustena, jdu se psem, afk
 * ZOMBitch da cigo a bude cucet na nejakej film asi
<FrostyX> ZOMBitch: je to tak dva roky co jsem sem zacal chodit a kladl podobne otazky :)
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: uplne stejne otazky, se nehnul z mista snad :)
<FrostyX> co jsem sem zacal chodit (JA) :)
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: nevim, pamatuju si tohodle "udelejte za me" uz docela dlouho ...
<FrostyX> :)
<FrostyX> ale dlouho se neptal, treba uz se neco naucil :)
<ZOMBitch> evidentne hovno! a pristup 00hovno! takze max to svadet fakt na ten cas :D
<FrostyX> :-D
<ZOMBitch> he
<ZOMBitch> prisla mi pozvanka na netlog ... uz ten nazev vcelku smrdi coz :)) http://www.jitrnizeme.cz/view.php?cisloclanku=2010080023
<SquirrelCZE> ZOMBitch: mam ted 4 dny volno od skoly
<SquirrelCZE> tak premyslim
<SquirrelCZE> ze arch....
<SquirrelCZE> ze fluxbox....
<SquirrelCZE> akorat mne brzdi zaloha :D
<ZOMBitch> :D
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: dobra volba +1 ;)
 * ZOMBitch uz si vcelku zvyka na tabgroup, fakt pohoda :)
<FrostyX> :-D
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<FrostyX> Ja mam ted taky volno .. a kurna jeste tvrdnu na intru
<FrostyX> |Nuclear|: mam ti nechat zaply pc ?
<SquirrelCZE> http://89.102.222.117/ :-)
<SquirrelCZE> ZOMBitch: http://89.102.222.117/ :-)
<SquirrelCZE> momentalne musim upravit jeste jednu vec v galerii
<SquirrelCZE> a to jest to ze obrazky ktere jsou na okraji, tj. ne aktivni musi mit vypnuty <a>
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: twe co to je za jazyk? :D
<FrostyX> ZOMBitch: http://www.lipsum.com/
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: he, cool
<ZOMBitch> to bude tim, ze nepotrebuju nic hltit nesmyslnym nahodnym textem pocitam :)
<Ratten> frostyX a neco ve smylu http://pastebin.com/UBnXkic0 ale s tim ze by se mi zobrazilo ano1,ano2,ano3 by neslo ?
<Ratten> tak se mi zobrazi jen tep posledni
<FrostyX> zobrazi se ti jen ten posledni, protoze maji vsechny stejne jmeno, takze ten posledni premaze vsechny drivejsi
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX, jj
<|Nuclear|> jen vypni monitor
<FrostyX> ok
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: xset -display :0.0 dpms force off ;-)
<FrostyX> vypnuti monitoru ?
<ZOMBitch> j
<FrostyX> a zapnuti ? ze bych si to na noebooku konecne nabindoval :-D
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: pouzivam na ntb kdyz se valim v pelechu a po ssh poustim filmy na velkym :)
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: jo mam na to alias, zas vsechny opicarny si pamatovat nemuzu :D
<FrostyX> cat .bashrc |grep xset :)
<FrostyX> a uz to sem laduj :-D
<ZOMBitch> :D
<FrostyX> bashrc mi taky do jisty miry supluje pamet :-
<FrostyX> :-D
<ZOMBitch> :)
<ZOMBitch> 16:53|zomb@mamut|~$ >> cat .bashrc* | grep xset
<ZOMBitch> alias lcdup='xset -display :0.0 dpms force on'
<ZOMBitch> alias lcddown='xset -display :0.0 dpms force off'
<ZOMBitch> 16:58|zomb@mamut|~$ >> 
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: <-
<FrostyX> parada :)
<FrostyX> takze lcdup pises vzdycky poslepu jop ? :-D
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: ale ON moc nepouzivam, staci spustit film na display (:0.0) a nahodi se sam :)
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: proc?
<SquirrelCZE> :-)
<SquirrelCZE> lidi
<FrostyX> tak
<SquirrelCZE> mate nekdo u nvidie sprovoznene s propriet. ovladacema fn+f5 (prepnuti na zrcadleni graf. vystupu)?
<SquirrelCZE> a obecne nejak zrcadleni? :D
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: mam na ntb terminal v nem jsem na SSH na velkym kompu, v nem ve screenu, prefixluju export DISPLAY=:0.0 && vlc -I ncurses ...
<FrostyX> no jo, ty to mas promakany :-D
<ZOMBitch> trosek :)
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<FrostyX> jdu ty commandy vyzkouset. beda tobe jak ten obraz nenahodim a budu muset rebootovat :-D
<ZOMBitch> preci se nebudu zvedat z postele :)))
<ZOMBitch> hh
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: jeste mas tty ...
<ZOMBitch> a ne jednu :)
<FrostyX> on zhasne, ale hned jak to pustim, tak se zas rozne
<FrostyX> (mam to na zkratkach)
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<FrostyX> jedu dom
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: pac reaguje na tvoj enter
<SquirrelCZE> ZOMBitch: co pouzivas na tom fluxu za filemanager?
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: sleep tam pridej
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: jak kdy, jak na co :D vesmes 3 krusader, nautilus, mc
<SquirrelCZE> hmm
<ZOMBitch> ze by rebootoval :))))
<SquirrelCZE> :-)
<|Nuclear|> jel domu :)
<ZOMBitch> :)
<SquirrelCZE> hmm
<SquirrelCZE> chtelo by si to pripravit instalacku archu
<ZOMBitch> :)
<Ratten> uz to mam
<Ratten> <input type=checkbox name=box[] value='Rone'></td>
<supersasho> funguje tu niekto aktivne na btrfs?
<supersasho> rozmyslam ze by som si to pri dalsom upgrade systemu nahodil, kedze aj tak planujem cisty reinstall
<supersasho> som si cital kernel news a bolo tam spomenute, ze fsck pre btrfs tak skoro nebude, ale tak vyzera to dost dobre, tak neviem :) je to na desktop, nie na server, ale aj tak mam rad ked mam funkcny system, potazmo filesystem :-D
<Ratten> kdo se to ptal co myslim tak http://share.ratten.cz/index.php?stranka=Prihlaseni ale musite tam dat obrazky nake
<Ratten> natu maskaradu metin je jen 1 server ?
<Ratten> a tu jsem to napsat nechtel :D
<SquirrelCZE> eeeej
<SquirrelCZE> ZOMBitch: jsi tu?
<ZOMBitch> j
<_Brano_> čo máte nové ?
<SquirrelCZE> nemas nejaky clanek/wiki 10 + 1 tricks for fluxbox?
<SquirrelCZE> nebo neco jineho?
<ZOMBitch> ani ne :)
 * SquirrelCZE si to tam chce dat, ale ...
<SquirrelCZE> nejaky clanek nebo neco co by zacatecnikovy pomohlo by bodlo :D
<ZOMBitch> proste fluxbox wiki a jet :D
<ZOMBitch> http://fluxbox-wiki.org/index.php?title=Fluxbox-wiki
<SquirrelCZE> hmm
 * SquirrelCZE by si hlavne mel najit nejake pekne tema
<SquirrelCZE> ZOMBitch: btw: co pouzivas za theme ty? :D
<SquirrelCZE> samozrejmne i s gtk+ theme...
<SquirrelCZE> tak
<SquirrelCZE> a prave ted mam malo USB portu
<ZOMBitch> nejakej green, cekej
<SquirrelCZE> neprijemne
<SquirrelCZE> jj
<ZOMBitch> matrix-flux
<ZOMBitch> to byl puvodne :)
<SquirrelCZE> ok ok :-)
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: gtk-theme-2 -> ambiance
<SquirrelCZE> :-)
<SquirrelCZE> tak ja doufam ze tam dostanu Faenza Icon Theme
<SquirrelCZE> pak budu spokojen
<ZOMBitch> ikonky me nejak netrapi
<ZOMBitch> kdyz nejsou na plose :)
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<SquirrelCZE> tak na plose taky nemam rad
<ZOMBitch> to tam akorat prekazi, nebo to nevidis,pac mas pres to okno(a), tak k cemu to tam srat ze :)
<SquirrelCZE> btw: jake mas rozliseni? :D
<SquirrelCZE> jen tak statisticky
<ZOMBitch> 2960*1050
<SquirrelCZE> hmm
<ZOMBitch> resilo se to tu minule
<SquirrelCZE> 1366x768
<SquirrelCZE> trosku rozdil mno....
<ZOMBitch> :)
<ZOMBitch> mam 2 monitory, tak to 2960 dost klame :)
<SquirrelCZE> tak, to je jasne ze to nemas jeden monitor :D
<ZOMBitch> :)
 * SquirrelCZE ma taky na stole volnou 19'' sirokouhlou
<SquirrelCZE> ale to bych nemohl lezet s notesem v luzku :D
<ZOMBitch> proc ne :))
<ZOMBitch> notesem to ovladas :D
<SquirrelCZE> druhy stroj neni funkcni :D
<ZOMBitch> njn :D
<SquirrelCZE> jako
<SquirrelCZE> mohl bych dat monitor nekde k postely
<SquirrelCZE> ale ten notes nosim do skoly
<ZOMBitch> njn
<SquirrelCZE> a nechce se mi srat s tim ze na jednom miste ma notes dva monitory a na jednom jeden....
<ZOMBitch> to chapu :)
<ZOMBitch> ma tu nekgo geocachyng a chce napsat do referred by?
<SquirrelCZE> btw: stejne to je ironicke
<ZOMBitch> co?
<SquirrelCZE> probirame instalaci fluxboxu na archu na kanalu ubuntu...
<Chinese_soup> !!
<Chinese_soup> ban
<ZOMBitch> njn :D
<ZOMBitch> hh
<SquirrelCZE> :-)
<SquirrelCZE> tvl
<ZOMBitch> okej jeste si zaleju caj, pak na vsechny mrdam a regnu se :P
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<SquirrelCZE> tvl
 * SquirrelCZE zalohuje uz jak dlouho? 2hodiny?
<SquirrelCZE> ta 5400 je strasne pomala
<Chinese_soup> SquirrelCZE: 16:22:28 < SquirrelCZE> zaloha je spustena, jdu se psem, afk
<SquirrelCZE> no
<SquirrelCZE> tak pres hodinu a pul
<ZOMBitch> jn
<h00ked> nesnasim grafiku...
<|Nuclear|> h00ked, na ubuntu kanalu je to docela zajime tohle pronest :D
<|Nuclear|> tady kde se maji schazet napraveni windowsaci :D
<h00ked> njn
<ZOMBitch> napraveni windowsaci je taky docela desnej pojem imho :))
<Chinese_soup> agreed
<h00ked> a hura udelat warning maily...
<ZOMBitch> to win umi?
<ZOMBitch> :D
<_Brano_> kedy si v prahe?
<_Brano_> ja má mnejako 19:48 príchod myslím
<_Brano_> sakra :D
<_Brano_> sorry
<ZOMBitch> si rikam co to je za zmatek :D
<_Brano_> :D no...
<_Brano_> blbý tab
<_Brano_> :D
<ZOMBitch> zalezi na tom, jak velkej pruser je se nekde prokecnout :)
<_Brano_> :-)
<_Brano_> tak mne je to vcelku fuk :D
<_Brano_> ako sa inak máš? :-)
<ZOMBitch> ale tak jde to, momentalne studuju android, pac jsem dostal smarta od operatora, tak si hraju vid :)
<_Brano_> cháápem :-) pohodička
<_Brano_> a kde vlastne pracuješ teraz...?
<ZOMBitch> na udrzbe :D
<_Brano_> :D údržbe čoho? :D
<ZOMBitch> sklarskej stroju, takze tam pocitac vidim tak max parkrat denne v kanclu kdyz jdu kolem :D
<_Brano_> :D :D uh
<_Brano_> nič extra teda :D
<ZOMBitch> jn
<ZOMBitch> primo docela upadek no :(
<_Brano_> tjn :-)
<_Brano_> ale tak hlavu hore ;-)
<_Brano_> hľadáš ešte niečo nové popri tom...?
<ZOMBitch> aspon jsem brzo z worku a muzu se vzdelavat doma, ale to se pak cloveku moc kolikrat nechce
<_Brano_> nj to je už také...
<ZOMBitch> zatim ne, ale tak mozna neco pohledam, sere me ten rezim :)
<_Brano_> :-) nj jasné
<ZOMBitch> jdu se vycvachtat :)
<_Brano_> :D veľa šťastia 
<_Brano_> idem aj ja :D
#ubuntu-cz 2011-11-17
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX, jsi tu ?
<|Nuclear|> nebo tvuj notify panel je zase v prdeli a neodepises ? :D
<FrostyX> neni to notify
<FrostyX> obcas mi vubec neprichazi zpravy z FB .. musim to spravit
<FrostyX> proc ?
<|Nuclear|> aha, no protoze se tam v patek potrebuju dostat
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: to je podelanym FB, z ostatnich siti se ti to nestane, takze bych uplne nesvadel na bitlbee
<FrostyX> ja to nesvadim na bitlbee, je jasne ze je to problem FB, jenze tam tezko najdu reseni. Urcite to pujde nejak poladit v bitlbee
<ZOMBitch> to snad jo
<FrostyX> no nic, jedu si koupit sako
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX, gl
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX, dojed v nem zitra na pulkolonu :D
<FrostyX> dik, bude potreba
<|Nuclear|> :) ja jsem si koupil treti sako ktery se mi dostalo do ruky :D 
<FrostyX> zitra je pulkolona ? :-D
<|Nuclear|> jj :D
<|Nuclear|> jedem se sprasit :D teda ostatni se sprasi :D ja ridi, :D
<|Nuclear|> *ridim
<FrostyX> no to ja bych taky ridil, takze by to byla strizliva akce :-D
<|Nuclear|> to nevadi, ale bude tam mrda lidi :D
<FrostyX> napisu az se vratim ... jestli vubec nakoupim
<|Nuclear|> ok
<Guest56837> hi hi
<Guest56837> ZOMBitch: fluxbox++
<ZOMBitch> neprudit poranu kua
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<SquirrelCZE> njn
<SquirrelCZE> ten rozdil pri kopirovani kde jedno misto je sifrovane jde videt
<SquirrelCZE> z notesu na externak: 14mb/s 
<SquirrelCZE> z externaku na notes 25mb/s
<SquirrelCZE> a to jsou oba 5400 disky
<ZOMBitch> kravo tam je kosa, tfuj
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: si predstav, ze mi dorazil dnes rano mail o tom, ze bych si mel zmenit jmeno na google+ nebo mi deaktivujou ucet do 4 dnu ...
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: si predstav, ze mi dorazil dnes rano mail o tom, ze bych si mel zmenit jmeno na google+ nebo mi deaktivujou ucet do 4 dnu ...takze te vpostate nutej se prasknout 
<ZOMBitch> pice proc to je 2x :D
<ZOMBitch> zkusim zmenit na nejakou dalsi haldu, popr at mi google+ liba rit
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<SquirrelCZE> tvl
<SquirrelCZE> kdyz jsem instaloval archa poprve tak po jednom dni jsem byl porad v terminalu
<SquirrelCZE> zacal jsem dneska v +- 9:30 a uz si configuruju fluxe :D
<ZOMBitch> hh
<ZOMBitch> zalezi na tom, jak postupujes
<ZOMBitch> ja se sral s WM jako posledni
<SquirrelCZE> tak
<SquirrelCZE> mam grafickou akceleraci, funkcni zvuk
<SquirrelCZE> flash
<ZOMBitch> :)
<SquirrelCZE> a laptop-mode-tools
<ZOMBitch> fer
 * SquirrelCZE is listening to: The Axis of Awesome: 4 Chords
 * ZOMBitch ~ The Stranglers - Golden Brown
<SquirrelCZE> hmm
<ZOMBitch> hh
<ZOMBitch> nahoda :)
<SquirrelCZE> jak udelam ve fluxu cokoliv kdyz nemam middlebutton?
<ZOMBitch> pravym mysitkem, nemam taky midla
<SquirrelCZE> jakoze, to bude asi chtit nejake chytre premapovat
<ZOMBitch> jo to jo
<ZOMBitch> :)
<SquirrelCZE> idealni by bylo right+left najednou ze...
<SquirrelCZE> nebo vytahnou mysku
 * ZOMBitch tak zmena no ~ ☻/ /▌ / \ RaVe PSyTRaNcE ☻/ /▌ / \
<ZOMBitch> levej pravej najednou dela midle pokud vim :)
<ZOMBitch> hele lidi, da se nejak ojebat youtube, kdyz mi zakazali video v nasi zemi?
<SquirrelCZE> ucet
<SquirrelCZE> a dej si ze si z ameriky
<ZOMBitch> hm
<ZOMBitch> snad to pujde
<ZOMBitch> tam totiz nejakej totalni kteren oznacil 2. polovinu videa jako urazlivou bo co, samo to je picovina
<SquirrelCZE> nenadelas nic
<ZOMBitch> njn, prave
<SquirrelCZE> kurde
 * SquirrelCZE nemuze najit jak ztisit pulseaudio
<SquirrelCZE> protoze cmd v fluxbox configu samozrejmne nefunguje
<ZOMBitch> nevim, pouzivam alsu
<ZOMBitch> hm, takze az po docteni recenze, se vlastne dozvim, ze uz se nejede na GDM ale LightDM ... hlavne kdyz se ptam na zmeny kua :D
<ZOMBitch> unity nacpanej net, ale DM uz nikdo nerekne :))
 * ZOMBitch kua to je zas den :D
<SquirrelCZE> :chjo
<SquirrelCZE> vono to nejak pada
<SquirrelCZE> pche
<ZOMBitch> srac :)
<SquirrelCZE> ale tak moje 150+1 pozadi se uz strida
<SquirrelCZE> takze jsem spokojeny
<SquirrelCZE> ZOMBitch: cim nastavujes gtk theme?
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: vcera jsem ti to psal :)
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: gtk-theme-switch2
<SquirrelCZE> wow
 * SquirrelCZE ma hodne spatnou pamet
<SquirrelCZE> ZOMBitch: dik
<ZOMBitch> od toho mam logy :D
<SquirrelCZE> :D
 * SquirrelCZE is listening to: The Rolling Stones - Sympathy For The Devil
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: jsem premejslel jestli tenhle plugin hodit do irssi, ale pak jsem si rek, ze nebudu prudit ostatni tim co posloucham :)
<SquirrelCZE> ty, ja ten plugin taky nemam :D
<SquirrelCZE> to vypisuju jen nekdy
<SquirrelCZE> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<SquirrelCZE> ZOMBitch: proste, Pidgin prejde na gtk theme, Chromium taky ale Nautilus ne
<SquirrelCZE> nautilus proste porad vypada jak windows 95
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: tj divne
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: mozna jsem ho ukecaval pres gconf-editor nevim jiste
<nest> dobrý den :)
<ZOMBitch> jak pro koho, ale tak aspon at ten tvuj neni jako muj :)
<ZOMBitch> jinak cus :D
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<SquirrelCZE> pyceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<SquirrelCZE> at mne to nesere 
<ZOMBitch> :)))
<FrostyX> ZOMBitch: co se jim nezda na tvem jmene ?
<SquirrelCZE> ZOMBitch: co pouzivas jako battery indicator?
<FrostyX> SquirrelCZE: acpi :-D
<SquirrelCZE> ...
<SquirrelCZE> ja myslel do tray listy :-)
<SquirrelCZE> protoze batterymon mi nefacha
<FrostyX> conky nepouzivas ?
<SquirrelCZE> no
<SquirrelCZE> tray by byl lepsi :-)
<SquirrelCZE> a na conkym prave pracuju
 * SquirrelCZE hleda neco na semitransparent
<nest> * žije
<h00ked> hm... neni nad toceny pivo doma :D
<SquirrelCZE> neni na to stravit vecer kompilovanim
<h00ked> no ja se celou noc patlal s grafikou
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<h00ked> takze ted si davam slofika :D
<SquirrelCZE> no
<SquirrelCZE> ja se patlam wine
<SquirrelCZE> *s wine
<SquirrelCZE> moje oblibena hra dostala na winehq z "garbage" "bronz"
<SquirrelCZE> takze :-)
<h00ked> takze to nejde? :D
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: conky :)
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: jsem byl na cestach :)
<SquirrelCZE> :D
 * SquirrelCZE ted spis resi downgrade jednoho package
<ZOMBitch> :)
<SquirrelCZE> btw: nemas nejaky pekny conky script?
 * SquirrelCZE sam nemuze na nic prijit
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: no me se vcelku zamlouva ten muj, proto ho mam vid :D
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<FrostyX> koukni se na gnome-look.og
<FrostyX> *org
<FrostyX> do vyhledavani "conky" (nemaj tam vlastni kategorii)
<FrostyX> a najdes toho hromadu
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX, mam veselou prihodu cinnost :D
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX, prikaz emerge -uNDvaq world na intel atomu1.6GHz je krasnych 23 hodin co jsem se mohl nedobrovolne flakat :D
<FrostyX> ja neudelal absolutne nic od vcerejska kdy jsme meli uspavace hadu. Prvnich pet hodin jsem bez prestani makal, pak dosel ten idiot a uspal me na celej zbytek dne ... a dneska misto abych dohanel vcerejsi skluz tak sedim a parim
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX, :D a co paris ? :D
<FrostyX> nechtej vedet
<|Nuclear|> povidej :D
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX, tipuju bud assasin creed, wow nebo dotu :D
<h00ked> omg... na twitteru jsou cim dal tim vetsi kokosove...
<h00ked> kdyz uz ani s dd neumi pracovat.... :D
<ZOMBitch> :D
<Chinese_soup> hehe
<h00ked> tak jsem zvedavy na to eyefinity
<h00ked> jak to pojede na debianu :D
<Chinese_soup> pak dej report 
<Chinese_soup> :)
<h00ked> mno jeste uvidim jak to dopadne v praci no
<h00ked> jestli nafasuju tri lcdcka nebo ctyri
<h00ked> jestli ctyri tak to vyresim dvema grafikama :D
<Chinese_soup> fuuu :D nechces mi jedno venovat? :D
<h00ked> ani ne :D
<h00ked> ikdyz budu davat tu 22" a 17" pryc no :D
<h00ked> hm... nechce mi nekdo napsat script na kontrolu ramky a pripadnem odesilani smsky pri pruseru? :D
<Chinese_soup> za monitor
<Chinese_soup> :D
<h00ked> mno sms client jsem snad nasel funkcni, jdu ho zkusit zkompilovat :D
<_Brano_> čo čo čo čo? :D aj ja chcem 
<Chinese_soup> h00ked: prdlajz! :D monitor!
<FrostyX> :-D
<h00ked> si kup ne?
<h00ked> IPS panel se da poridit kolem ctyr litru :D
<Chinese_soup> mam snad ctyri litry? :)
<_Brano_> no to by si mal mať :D
<Chinese_soup> a proc? :D
<_Brano_> tak proste :D lebo 4 litre by si mal mať :D
<Chinese_soup> mam 500 Kč!
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Chinese_soup> jsem bohýč
<Chinese_soup> *boháč
<h00ked> jebat to, bude posilat maily, to musi stacit :D
<Chinese_soup> h00ked: co máš za operátora?
<h00ked> vodafone
<Chinese_soup> však si udělej post na ty online shity a posilej to pres to :D
<h00ked> to se mi nechce :D
<Chinese_soup> hmm, ja myslel, ze u vodafonu se da registrovat email a kdyz na nej pak posilas emaily tak to chodi jako sms
<h00ked> odeslani mailu je jednodussi :D
<h00ked> jo?
<Chinese_soup> no, nekde jsem o tom cetl
<Chinese_soup> ale je to dlouho, mozna uz to neni aktualni
<h00ked> email bude stacit
<h00ked> tak jako tak to pinkne v telefonu :D
<h00ked> takze je sumak, esli mail, nebo smska :D
<Chinese_soup> no, tak co resis! :D
<h00ked> puvodni zadani byla smska :D
<h00ked> omg jeblej steam...
<h00ked> seru na stahovani games, si je radsi koupim :D
<SquirrelCZE> :-)
<h00ked> mno... ted jeste zmenit hostname serveru, ktery sem posral a je to hotovy :D
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<h00ked> se musi restartovat server po zmene v /etc/hostname? o.O demence :D
<Chinese_soup> windows-like!
<Chinese_soup> :D
<h00ked> ha! povedlo se :D
<Chinese_soup> gewd job; next
<h00ked> a dokonce se to ani nedomrdalo, jeste ze je ten blade cerstve nainstalovany :D
<SquirrelCZE> :D
 * SquirrelCZE ma ted spis problem s gtk
<SquirrelCZE> pres lxappereance jsem nastavil theme
<SquirrelCZE> a reagoval jen pidgin a chromium
<h00ked> :D
<SquirrelCZE> nautilus, vlc, still windows95like
<FrostyX> bo uz jedou na gtk3 beztak
<h00ked> tos mi pripomel, ze bych mel aktualizovat asi
<SquirrelCZE> FrostyX: to je taky jedine co mne napadlo :D
<SquirrelCZE> ovsem cim zmenit gtk3 theme?
<h00ked> uz od 10.04 to kazdy den rve a porad to ignoruju :D
<FrostyX> nemam nejmensi tuseni. ja jedu uz rok na tom defaultnim
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<SquirrelCZE> jako
<SquirrelCZE> ja premyslel ze bych nainstaloval zbytek gnome
<SquirrelCZE> tam to nastavil a pak se toho zbavil
<SquirrelCZE> ale nevim nevim... :D
<Chinese_soup> SquirrelCZE: VLC --> Ctrl+P --> Force window style --> GTK+?
<Chinese_soup> hmm, asi ne
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Chinese_soup> co se týče vlc
<SquirrelCZE> ok
<SquirrelCZE> to funguje
<SquirrelCZE> Chinese_soup: a ted jeste ten nautilus ;-)
<Chinese_soup> ooh, ja pomohl!
<Chinese_soup> to si musim zapsat do denicku
<Chinese_soup> co s nautilusem uz nevim :)
<SquirrelCZE> pche
<SquirrelCZE> Chinese_soup: byt tebou tak si do denicku radsi nepisu nic :-P
<FrostyX> na vlc je nejlepsi ctrl+h :)
<Chinese_soup> delas jako kdybych nejaky denicek mel :P
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: ale to by mel to furt osklive
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: trosku na okrajich :D
<SquirrelCZE> :-)
<h00ked> zajimavy test inteligence... kdo tohle nepochopi je na tom hodne spatne :D
<h00ked> 	        	Zamyšlení	 !
<h00ked> Když se ženská vyspí se 150 chlapama, je to kurva. Když to samé udělá chlap, je to ... no, prostě buzerant.
<FrostyX> :-D
<h00ked> kua ale gimp me stve... sice v nem dokazu 99% veci, ale na to 1% stejne musim mit photoshop... :/
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<h00ked> ty vole to je zase ukol....
<Chinese_soup> co?
<Chinese_soup> odejit od pC?
<Chinese_soup> tak to je hardcore
<h00ked> samostatne datove uloziste, ktere pujde pripojit jako disk do widli
<Chinese_soup> :D
<h00ked> takze asi samba...
<Chinese_soup> samba
<h00ked> twl
<Chinese_soup> hm, predbehnu
<Chinese_soup> t
<h00ked> to zas bude probdelych noci
<Chinese_soup> :)
<h00ked> jakej kokot vymyslel widle? :D
<SquirrelCZE> ty
<SquirrelCZE> to je ok :D
<SquirrelCZE> pres sambu a laches
<SquirrelCZE> zkus si sprovoznit scanner z linux stroje na windows
<SquirrelCZE> na multitiskarne
<h00ked> to neni problem
<h00ked> canona jsem mel asi za pul hodky
<SquirrelCZE> no mne se to u HP nepovedlo
<SquirrelCZE> jakoze tisk jo
<SquirrelCZE> skanner ne
<SquirrelCZE> h00ked: a sitovy disk ve widlich ktery je na sambe je zakladni konfigurace samby defakto
<h00ked> mnooo ono nepujde tak uplne o sitovy disk
<SquirrelCZE> no, proste to pripojis jako disk do widli :-)
 * SquirrelCZE tohle chtel delat pres openvpn
<SquirrelCZE> pak ale na widlich nastavil ze ta vpn je verejna sit
<SquirrelCZE> a bylo to v pyci
<SquirrelCZE> bo widle se nechcou pripojit na verejnou sit na sitovy disk
<SquirrelCZE> a to nastaveni verejne site nejde zrusit
<Chinese_soup> lol
<h00ked> no jde o to, ze to bude 2U narvany diskama a s centos :D
<SquirrelCZE> and?
<SquirrelCZE> nejaky duvod proc nejde apt-get install samba?
<SquirrelCZE> nebo mi neco nedochazi?
<h00ked> no nechci tam cpat sambu prave :D
<h00ked> a jo, vim proc apt-get install samba na centosu bude problem :D:D
<Chinese_soup> protoze RH?!
<Chinese_soup> :D
<h00ked> tak nejak no :D
<h00ked> si budu muset zase procit knizku o centosu :D
<h00ked> se mi to nejak vykourilo z hlavy jak tam mam jen aptitude a emerge :D
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Chinese_soup> enjoy
<FrostyX> h00ked: kdo by si to pamatoval. fuj rpm ... :-D
<h00ked> tak nejak
<h00ked> yum nebo tak nejak ne? :D
<FrostyX> nvm, vim ze na fedore je yum, ale rhel nebo centos jsem nevidel... 
<FrostyX> ale z fedory nevim proc, naskakovala mi husi kuze :-D
<Chinese_soup> posledni fedora co jsem mel byla 9
<Chinese_soup> a to jsem jeste nevedel wtf is that
<FrostyX> ja 6 :)
<Chinese_soup> a smal jsem se strasne tomu, ze yum psal neco ve smyslu "Z chyby se nebylo možné zoatavit."
<Chinese_soup> ale tak co čekat od 12leteho ditete
<Chinese_soup> :D
<FrostyX> ale jen kratce ... byla hodne zastarala a rozbita, tak misto ni sel debian
<Chinese_soup> :)
<FrostyX> Chinese_soup: ale nahodou, rozbijeni OS je prdel ne :-D
<Chinese_soup> ale tak jo
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Chinese_soup> ještě větší sranda je to davat do pořádku
<FrostyX> jn, to uz je docela dost velka sranda
<FrostyX> a mnohdy magie
<Chinese_soup> j
#ubuntu-cz 2011-11-18
<Guest8584> Ahoj, nemate nekdo odkaz na web O2, kde se pise o cenzure internetu? Ja jsem nasel poue http://www.o2.com/cr/resource/content_standards.asp ale tam to neni 100% jasne. Pak jeste spousta odkazu jako http://www.lupa.cz/zpravicky/telefonica-o2-potvrdila-filtrovani-stranek/ a le ja si to chci precist u nich (chci si to na prodejne nechat odblokovat, a oni mi neveri, ze maji cenzurovany internet).
<Guest8584> uz jsem to nasel - je to na strane 8 http://www.o2.cz/file_conver/19089/PP_IP.pdf
<Ratten> FrostyX ?
<FrostyX> hoj
<SquirrelCZE> aaaa
<Ratten> sem se nechal tebou inspirovat :D www.ratten.cz/rec1117-155135.mp3
<SquirrelCZE> nemam rad kdyz nekomu napisu do query a on neodpovida
<FrostyX> SquirrelCZE: treba tu neni ;)
<FrostyX> Ratten: za chvili si to pustim
<SquirrelCZE> FrostyX: nejhorsi je ze je na irc serveru
<SquirrelCZE> ale neni v zadnem kanalu
<SquirrelCZE> nebo ho nevidim...
<SquirrelCZE> prusajr
<FrostyX> ja mam takovej zaludnej problem ted ... 
<SquirrelCZE> ?
<FrostyX> Behem dne mi zmizelo asi GB volneho mista. (z toho 1GB co jsem tam mel) Na 99% za tim stoji flash. Kdyz si pustim na youtube song, par MB vzdycky zmizi ... zavreni chroma to ale neresi - misto se neuvolni. Zaboha nemuzu prijit kde se to uklada
<FrostyX> takze ted mam 36M volneho mista ... :-D
<SquirrelCZE> rm -rf /tmp ?
<SquirrelCZE> teda
<SquirrelCZE> /tmp/*
<SquirrelCZE> tmp potrebujes :-)
<SquirrelCZE> FrostyX: jako
<SquirrelCZE> spravne by to proste melo jit do tmp
 * SquirrelCZE ho ma v ramce ze....
<FrostyX> no prave, jsem byl prekvapenej ze to vlastne neleze do ramek. Ale to je jedno. Jenze vis co je sranda ... /tmp ma 74k
<SquirrelCZE> oh
<SquirrelCZE> tak neco je blbe
<FrostyX> Taktez /var/tmp a /var/cache se pohybuji v jednotkach megabajktu
<FrostyX> *megabajtu
<SquirrelCZE> hmm
<SquirrelCZE> neco je blbe :D
<FrostyX> /usr/tmp je prazdny ~/.cache/chromium ma 150M, ale to je jen 150M (kde je jako ten zbytek) a navic to tam byva bezne. ~/.macromedia < 1M a ~/.config/chromium ma 600M ... porad malo ale dobra ... 
<FrostyX> jenze tu slozku celej den pozoruju a jeji velikost neroste
<SquirrelCZE> tak nekde neco rust musi :D
<FrostyX> ale kurna co a jak to resit... :-D
<FrostyX> Nekdo kdo uz nejakej ten patek pouzivate chroma, reknete mi pls kolik ma vase ~/.config/chromium nebo ~/.config/google-chrome (podle toho co pouzivate)
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: 21M2011-11-18 19:09/home/zomb/.config/chromium/
<ZOMBitch> ale ja to pouzivam fakt zridka
<FrostyX> :-D 
<FrostyX> to asi jo, ale stejne nechapu proc mi to tak naboptnalo ... vzdyt co v configu delaji nejaky history archivy co maj 100M ... 
<ZOMBitch> :)
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: cekej na muj fox :D
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: LOL 568M2011-11-18 19:12/home/zomb/.mozilla/
<FrostyX> no, to na tom nejsi o moc lip jak ja :-D
<ZOMBitch> :))
<FrostyX> ale porad .. to je ~/.mozilla .... ale ja to mam v ~/.config/chromium ... podotykam config ... :-D
<ZOMBitch> jn :)
<ZOMBitch> tam se mozilla necpe :)
<FrostyX> to byvalo vzdycky, nebo jen v posledni dobe stoji vsechno uplne za hovno ?
<ZOMBitch> jen ted :D
<FrostyX> drive jsem do toho moc nevidel. Nejaka stabilita, bugy, udrzba systemu .... tss krasna to doba. Jednou za par mesicu reinstal winu, nakopirovani her, cista instalace nejakeho sw a jak mi bylo krasne :-D. Zato ted ... neustale zmensuju svoje naroky, prechazim k odlehcenejsimu sw, ale ono je to stejne furt akorat horsi ..
<FrostyX> za posledni dobu jsem svoje naroky minimalizoval na uplne to zakladni. Aby ta aplikace samovolne nepadala a libovolne si nehrala se systemovymy zdrojy. Ale dneska uz je i tohle problem
<h00ked> taaaak irobot je doma
<ZOMBitch> lol
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: co se ti nedari?
<FrostyX> ale furt neco. Vcera se samo od sebe vysralo to chromium, dneska mi panove na #bitlbee rekli, ze reseni je nelogovat se na FB pres prohlizec aby se mi neztraceli zpravy na irssi, ale to s tim ze se nemuzes casto pripojit se resit neda. Je potreba byt pripojeny porad ze stejneho mista ... 
<FrostyX> Za chvili se vyjebe zas neco, uz se nemuzu dockat :-D
<SquirrelCZE> tak bitlbee sux :D
<SquirrelCZE> a mit fb chat pres irc mi nepripada jako snizovani naroku ;-)
<ZOMBitch>  FrostyX jn,to resi bnc :)
<FrostyX> SquirrelCZE: jo no, to je fakt. se mi zalibilo irssi
<FrostyX> tak jsem si chtel udelat radost .. :-D
<SquirrelCZE> no
 * SquirrelCZE dodneska irssi moc nemusi
<SquirrelCZE> ja radsi pidgina :D
<ZOMBitch> me to slape vcelku vpoho, takze si nemuzu stezovat :)
<FrostyX> jo a hlavne se mi zamlouva ze mam cele IM v jednom okne
<Chinese_soup> :)
<h00ked> no.. ja potrebuju dat uz ten xchat do <> :D
<h00ked> ale sem na to linej
<h00ked> neser :D
<Chinese_soup> sorry
<Chinese_soup> :D
<h00ked> http://kecy.roumen.cz/roumingShow.php?file=638596_460s.jpg :D
<FrostyX> na youtube to bylo zabavnejsi :)
<Chinese_soup> :)
<ZOMBitch> 19:36 < FrostyX> +1 ;)
<h00ked> taaaaak jaky film si koupit  na vecer? :D
<FrostyX> :-D :-D
<h00ked> Sapphic Erotica - Kari a Morgan :D
<h00ked> prvni co me trkne do oka, mel bych se nad sebou zamyslet :D
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: premejslis stejnak nad tim kolik mas volnyho mista na disku :-P
<FrostyX> Kdo by to prehlidl ... :-D
<h00ked> nepremejslim
<h00ked> ted mam neco pres 18TB volno :D
<h00ked> sem se po dvou letech rozhodl spravit script na promazavani zaloh totiz :D
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: no ja ne :D
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: hmm :D
<h00ked> hm... svetova filmografie: porno, porno, porno, picovina, porno... :D
<FrostyX> :-D
<FrostyX> nebyt porna, mame vsichni vytacene spojeni, bo bys nic rychlejsiho nepotreboval :-D
<ZOMBitch> neasi :-D
<h00ked> tak nejak :D
<h00ked> virus 1.0
<h00ked> podle csfd to bude nejspis uber mrdka ale co
<h00ked> prinejhorsim tu mam 5l sud piva a flasku rumu :D
<FrostyX> stahni si never back down 1, 2 nebo neporazitelny 1, 2, 3 ... si beztak nevidel
<h00ked> na hentai ti seru :D
<FrostyX> jestli te prvni napadl hentai, tak to se ale fakt zamysli :-P
<h00ked> mno jsem zvedavej na tu roombu
<h00ked> no ty a film... hentai nebo to z nemecka :D
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<FrostyX> h00ked: ? :-D
<h00ked> stejne to dopadne tak, ze ho hacknu a budu luxovat z terminalu :D
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<SquirrelCZE> vsak jsi o tom mluvil ne?
<SquirrelCZE> btw: mame doma roombu asi pres rok
<FrostyX> h00ked: pro pripad ze by ses chystal stahovat ten hentai :-P, tak jsem myslel toto http://www.csfd.cz/film/244304-neporazitelny-vykoupeni/ http://www.csfd.cz/film/222991-neporazitelny-ii-posledni-zustava/ http://www.csfd.cz/film/4347-neporazitelny/ http://www.csfd.cz/film/237936-nikdy-to-nevzdavej/ http://www.csfd.cz/film/290737-never-back-down-2/
<FrostyX> a hned se mas na co koukat :)
<h00ked> no ja jsem na tu roombu celkem zvedavej
<h00ked> hlavne jak si poradi s mym uber chaosem 
<h00ked> ikdyz mam ten nejinteligentnejsi model pry :D
<SquirrelCZE> ? :D
<SquirrelCZE> mame rok stary http://www.irobot.cz/produkty/roomba-564
<h00ked> robotickej vysavac za 14k :D
<h00ked> ja mam tuhle haluzi http://www.softcom.cz/produkt/iclebo-smart-roboticky-vysavac/?flist=1
<h00ked> sef daval zkusebni co se pujcovali lidem pryc za 1500 :D
<h00ked> mno tak uz tu jezdi :D
<SquirrelCZE> :-)
<FrostyX> h00ked: kde ty vlastne pracujes ?
<FrostyX> jestli to ode me neni moc drza otazka
<h00ked> ja pracuju tam kde se mi libi cece :D
<FrostyX> to mas fajn
<h00ked> mno ani ne
<h00ked> ja jsem vybiravej, takze me se kazdejch pul roku libi jinde...
<FrostyX> a tak kdyz se libi, tak je to dory :)
<h00ked> tjn :)
<h00ked> ten kokot mi strcil do zidle
<FrostyX> rozslapej ho :-D
<h00ked> jde z domu :D
<h00ked> lol
<h00ked> frajer se zasekl :D
<h00ked> hm... tak IQ vysavace je porad celkem nizke
<Chinese_soup> takze nahackovat a vytvorit vlastni A.I.
<Chinese_soup> :D
<h00ked> asi jo no 
<h00ked> frajer se u topeni normalne ztratil a po patem objezdu oznamil, ze je hotovej :D
<Chinese_soup> :D
<h00ked> aneb vsechny rasy jsou si rovny :D
<h00ked> http://kecy.roumen.cz/roumingJokes.php?id=5819#5819
<Chinese_soup> :D
<h00ked> irssi - the client of the future
<h00ked> to jsem teda na to zvedavej :D
<h00ked_>    
<h00ked_> lol
<h00ked_> exit
<FrostyX> h00ked: nelibi ? :-D
<h00ked_> jo, uz mi jede theme :D
<h00ked> hm.... tak virus 1.0 je nakonec celkem funky ptakovina :P :D
<Ratten> FrostyX tak co poslech ?
<FrostyX> Z kama znam tu kytaru ?
<Chinese_soup> je to super!
<Chinese_soup> akorat obcas nektera slova nejsou rozumet
#ubuntu-cz 2011-11-19
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX, zijes ?
<FrostyX> umrel jsem
<Chinese_soup> |Nuclear|: spi uz!
<Chinese_soup> |Nuclear|: smradochu
<|Nuclear|> smradochu ? :D 
<Chinese_soup> jo!
<Chinese_soup> :D
<|Nuclear|> Myslim ze jsem kdysi i vedel kolik ti je :D
<|Nuclear|> a myslim ze ti bylo mene :D
<FrostyX> lol 
<|Nuclear|> @Cinska_polivka Debian@home
<|Nuclear|> 14letý fakánek, který občasně programuje v Pythonu a je Linux (fan|user) a celkově u toho furt dřepí :-)
<|Nuclear|> rikam ze jsem to kdysi vedel :D a uz to vim zase :D
<Chinese_soup> ano, být mi o 4294967281 tak presahnu maximalni velikost unsigned long
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Chinese_soup> *mi o --- víc
<|Nuclear|> takze Chinese_soup 14ti lety fakanku jdi spat :D
<Chinese_soup> 14letý*
<Chinese_soup> 14ti je prý nesprávný výraz
<Chinese_soup> ale jo, jdu
<|Nuclear|> to je jen jiny vyraz pro to ze ti je 14 :D
<Chinese_soup> sbohem
<Chinese_soup> smraďochu
<|Nuclear|> bye
<|Nuclear|> fakanku
<Chinese_soup> :(
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX, ty jsi dneska niknde nebyl a zas jen drepis/sedis/lezis/stojis u pc ? :D
<FrostyX> vicemene. byl jsem si do lednicky pro energytak
<|Nuclear|> aha :D no to jsi to vytrhnul, dneska ta pulkolona taky stala za to :D tolik najebanych lidi na jednom miste jsem uz dlouho nevidel :D :D
<FrostyX> ty si ridil ?
<|Nuclear|> jj
<h00ked> boha jeho... :D:D:
<SquirrelCZE> ::-)
<h00ked> tak muj plan projet si zaklady pythona pres noc ztroskotal na potrebe spanku
<h00ked> blby telo...
<h00ked> :D
<brk> tak ho daruj na organy a mas klid
<h00ked> mnoooo
<h00ked> to sice jo, i bych trhnul nejaky prachy, ale co s nima potom :D
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<brk> s tim ti klidne pomuzu, neni problem
<h00ked> tak autoconnect na server uz jede, ale na channel se mu jeste nejak nechce....
<Chinese_soup> :)
<nest> dobrý odpoledne
<h00ked> tak to vypada, ze poridim tu iroombu 581 nakonec asi spis
<ZOMBitch> :)
<Ratten> FrostyX jak sto myslel s tou kytarou ?
<Ratten> jako ta melodie jo ?
<FrostyX> j
<Ratten> to mne jen tak napadlo :D ale tak je to mozna 
<Ratten> i kdys malo pravepodobne jeste kdys ji mam porad podlazenou
<Ratten> chtel sem tam dat i solo jenze uz sem delsi dobu nehral :D
<Ratten> to new prostredi od ubuntu je hnus tam nemuzu ani najit konzoli
<FrostyX> lol
<ZOMBitch> :D
<SquirrelCZE> rofl
<SquirrelCZE> tak kdyz je nekdo blbej a neumi ani najit konzoli :D
<Ratten> nakonec nasel
<SquirrelCZE> lidi
<FrostyX> tu nejsou
<ZOMBitch> jen delaj
<SquirrelCZE> jak v tuxovy neco zkomprimovat aby to windows otevrel?
<SquirrelCZE> 2.17Giga potrebuju zmensit pod 2
<SquirrelCZE> giga
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: totalcommander otevre gzip
<ZOMBitch> i tgz
<SquirrelCZE> hmm
<SquirrelCZE> ten ale na tech widlich neni
<SquirrelCZE> modlim se at je zip dost uciny
<ZOMBitch> :)
<ZOMBitch> ne tcmd na widle :)
<ZOMBitch> staci spustit na flash ;-)
<SquirrelCZE> ?
<SquirrelCZE> nevermind
<ZOMBitch> tam ten commander nahraj, nebo ho spust z flesky
<SquirrelCZE> jezis
<SquirrelCZE> mne se nechce stahovat a instalovat
<ZOMBitch> ten tu neni :)
<Chinese_soup> misto tech kecu uz bys ho mel stazenej a nainstalovanej :P
<Chinese_soup> pokud tedy nezijes v dobach dial-upu
<SquirrelCZE> tyvole
<SquirrelCZE> tak tomu jebe?
<ZOMBitch> ja to rozbalovat nepotrebuju vid ... :P
<SquirrelCZE> ten zip ma stejnou velikost
<Chinese_soup> lolo
<ZOMBitch> zalezi na kompresy :)
<SquirrelCZE> chjo
<SquirrelCZE> ja su py...
<SquirrelCZE> tu resim jak to vmestnat na 2gb flashku a pritom tu mam 1TB externi disk
<ZOMBitch> vsechno jde, kdyz se chce ;)
<Chinese_soup> problem solved; next
<SquirrelCZE> chjo
<SquirrelCZE> ta lidska demence...
<Chinese_soup> tak to nejsem asi člověk :P
<SquirrelCZE> ?
<Chinese_soup> no _lidska_ demence :)
<SquirrelCZE> oh...
<h00ked> :D:D
<h00ked> hehe, se mi libi jak widlaci nechapu obycejny gtar :D
<h00ked> a to maj bejt na g+ lidi s IQ 20+ .... :D
<_Brano_> xD
<Chinese_soup> narazis na peroutku? :D
<h00ked> no ten je extrem :D
<h00ked> ale tak nejak vseobecne to jde do kytek...
<h00ked> kde jsou ty doby, kdy to byla omezena beta a bylo malo pozvanek... to to aspon za neco stalo :D
<h00ked> kua potrebuju se ozrat... asi vyrazim nekam do mesta
<ZOMBitch> :D
<h00ked> jen premyslim kde mam nejblizsi bankomat, nebo kde berou karty... :D
<jinx2d> verili byste ze jdownloader sam crackuje hesla od archivu ktere stahl? to jsou mi novoty toto :)))
<h00ked> jj uz celkem dlouho :)
<jinx2d> hmm, tak to jsem si ho asi nevsim protoze mi bezi porad nekde na pozadi :)
<jinx2d> bohuzel ty rary se crackuji fakt blbe :/
<SquirrelCZE> pyceeee
<SquirrelCZE> na netbooku neni directx 9
<SquirrelCZE> a ve virtualu to proste nefunguje
<SquirrelCZE> !!!!
<h00ked> :D
<h00ked> no nic, jdu zkusit najit cisty obleceni a hura na pivo :D
<h00ked-tel> Hmmmm
<h00ked-tel> Blba zima....
<_Brano_> blbý život :-)
<h00ked-tel> Zivot je <> :-D
<h00ked-tel> Zkurveny disky... mi padnuk kseft za tri a pul mega :-/
<MrS1lentcz> caute, mate nekdo chvilku? :)
<MrS1lentcz> nejakou dobu se param s ubuntu, ktere se mi nakonec po rucni instalaci grubu podarilo nainstalovat, avsak diky unity jsem chtel zkusit kubuntu, tam by ale problem fatalni, takze...
<h00ked-tel> Jaky problem?
<MrS1lentcz> jsem ted zase nainstaloval ubuntu, ale hned po startu ntb mi blika cerna obrazovka ( nenajede grub ), takze jsem ho zkusil nainstalovat rucne, stejny vysledek
<h00ked-tel> Krom apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<MrS1lentcz> cili jsem spusti boot check a tam jsem odhalil jednu vec - tohle je nejaky example: "=> Grub0.97 is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda and looks on the same drive     in partition #3 for /boot/grub/stage2 and /boot/grub/menu.lst."
<h00ked-tel> ? :-D
<MrS1lentcz> a tohle je muj: " => Grub2 (v1.99) is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda and looks at sector 1 of      the same hard drive for core.img. core.img is at this location and looks      for  on this drive."
<MrS1lentcz> muj grub je na sda6, cili partition 6 predpokladam
<MrS1lentcz> ale on ho hleda dle hdd sectoru... jak to muzu opravit?
<MrS1lentcz> sice tam nesedi verze, ale logicky me jina chyba nenapada...
<MrS1lentcz> dle tohoto linku http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/GRUB2#Obnoven.2BAO0_GRUB2_pomoc.2BAO0_LiveCD jsem grub opravoval - uspesne, ale bez vysledku
<MrS1lentcz> h00ked-tel:  ano, instalace kubuntu-destkop mi byla porazena az v momente, kdy jsem se patlal s kubuntu, takze jsem chtel zpatky nahodit ubuntu a nainstalovat ten k-destkop, ovsem nastal tento problem :)
<MrS1lentcz> h00ked-tel: litam s problemu do problemu :/ :(
<h00ked-tel> Tjn
<h00ked-tel> Jakou verzi tam rves?
<MrS1lentcz> h00ked-tel:  11.10, ktera mi, podotykam sla, i kdyz az po rucni uprave grubu, kterou jsem delal dle tohoto navodu poprve
<h00ked-tel> Jestli 11.04 a mas ati tak si uzijes, je to vyssi liga :-D
<MrS1lentcz> h00ked-tel:  pak jsem hodil kubuntu a pak zase tohle ubuntu a uz to nejde vubec...
<MrS1lentcz> h00ked-tel: neni nejaka moznost, ze by ten grub installer ponechal v mbr nejaka data a nejel od sectoru 1 ?
<h00ked-tel> Teoreticka
<h00ked-tel> Ubuntu je suck system :-D
<MrS1lentcz> h00ked-tel:  mam nvidia prave kvuli linuxu
<MrS1lentcz> h00ked-tel: to je mozne, proto tam chci narvat aspon kubuntu-destkop, to distro neni na hrani, ale na vyvoj, potrebuju neco, kde si odkliknu 3 veci a muzu zacit vyvijet
<MrS1lentcz> h00ked-tel:  nemam naladu v debianu zavadet nvidia kernely apod s*ace, aby to vubec fungovalo
<h00ked-tel> Centos :-D
<MrS1lentcz> boha :)
<MrS1lentcz> h00ked-tel: to tu neni nejaky guru, ktery by mohl pomoci? :)
<MrS1lentcz> h00ked-tel:  uz mam nefunkcni system cca 4 dny a nebavi me to, vyvoj stagnuje :((
<h00ked-tel> Ja sem na mobilu v hospode pred pipoy takze.... :-D
<MrS1lentcz> super
<MrS1lentcz> kdyz se dari, tak se dari :)
<h00ked-tel> narvana spartansma a hraje landa takzr...
<h00ked-tel> Parada :-D
<h00ked-tel> Kazdopadne bych zkusil nahodit 10.10 a upgrade
<MrS1lentcz> h00ked-tel: dva upgrady? :)
<MrS1lentcz> h00ked-tel:  ja uz tam ubuntu 11.10 mam, jen nejak potrebuju spravit grub...
<h00ked-tel> Z livka podle wiki nejde?
<h00ked-tel> Nebo reinstall grubu?
<MrS1lentcz> h00ked-tel:  vsak to jsem delal
<MrS1lentcz> h00ked-tel: hned po reinstalu jsem sel sem, to jsem psal
<MrS1lentcz> h00ked-tel: reinstalnul jsem grub, udajne to zmenilo zaznamy na MBR a nepomohlo to
<MrS1lentcz> h00ked-tel: imho to hleda na spatne partitione, nebo na zadne
<h00ked-tel> Tak je mozna jen blbe nastaveny?
<MrS1lentcz> h00ked-tel:  nastavovala ho automaticky instalacka
<h00ked-tel> No... ta ae obcas dost sekne :-D
<MrS1lentcz> h00ked-tel: vsiml jsem si jeste, ze obsah te grub parition a partition, kde mam os v miste /grub, se evidentne shoduji
<MrS1lentcz> h00ked-tel: to tak ma byt?
<MrS1lentcz> *sorry /boot
<h00ked-tel> U 10.04 napr hazel grub do /dev/null :-D
<MrS1lentcz> nechapu, proc to dela takove problemy
<MrS1lentcz> dyt je to blba instalace os
<h00ked-tel> A taky blbej system :-D
<h00ked-tel> Si psal nejaky error vid? Se kouknu
<MrS1lentcz> h00ked-tel: vicemene se zadnej error neobjevil
<MrS1lentcz> h00ked-tel: blikani cerne obrazovky neberu jako error message a vypis boot_checku taky primo nic nerika..
<MrS1lentcz> h00ked-tel:  jediny pozitivum je to, ze z flashky to bootuje skoro jak z hdd, pres mechaniku je to fakt snekovina :)))
<MrS1lentcz> myslim livko
<h00ked-tel> Njn :-D
<MrS1lentcz> h00ked-tel: to tady vsichni jen idlujou?
<h00ked-tel> Si necet topic? :-D
<h00ked-tel> Ja tu sem zasadne nametenej treba :-D
<h00ked-tel> Amynka sem nevidel dlooouho nic napsat :-D
<h00ked-tel> Gentoo smrdi :-P
<Chinese_soup> :D
<MrS1lentcz> h00ked-tel: kurna, jsem tu pres web, vic neprehnedlejsi irc "klient" snad neni :D
<Amynka> neco
<Chinese_soup> :)
<MrS1lentcz> h00ked-tel:  je nekdo z nich able mi pomoci? :D
<h00ked-tel> :-D
<h00ked-tel> Sest panaky finsky mi rika ze nevim :-D
<h00ked-tel> Nic jdu se venovat slecne :-D
<FrostyX> Amynka ma hilight na "Gentoo" ... Parkrat za den to slovo napis a ona se chytne :-)
<MrS1letncz> to je hrozne fajn, kdyz ten web klient z niceho nic zamrzne
<ZOMBitch> si instni jinyho a vyreseno
<MrS1letncz> ZOMBitch: to bylo na me?
<ZOMBitch> MrS1letncz: jo :)
<MrS1letncz> ZOMBitch: problem neni v distru, ale v mbr...
<MrS1letncz> ZOMBitch: distro tam mam, dle meho je funkcni, jen nenajede grub a grub nenajede, protoze jsou chybne udaje v mbr, imho
<ZOMBitch> MrS1letncz: ja mluvil o irc klientovi, nechci cist ten kopec nudy predtim :)
<MrS1letncz> ZOMBitch:  zkousel jsem to resit podle tohoto linku http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/GRUB2#Obnoven.2BAO0_GRUB2_pomoc.2BAO0_LiveCD ale nepomohlo to
<MrS1letncz> ZOMBitch:  aha :)
<MrS1letncz> ZOMBitch: ja jsem ted na livku a instalovat kazdou novou session...
<ZOMBitch> njn
<MrS1letncz> ZOMBitch: btw asi nevis, jak rozchodit mbr, ze ?
<ZOMBitch> MrS1letncz: update-grub nenajde co potrebujes?
<MrS1letncz> ZOMBitch: update-grub se pusti az v bezicim os, ne ?
<MrS1letncz> ZOMBitch: respektive dle navodu mu predchazi restart...
<ZOMBitch> MrS1letncz: nekoukal jsem na ten navod, ale pokud chces obnovit grub, musis byt v chrootu obnovovaneho systemu
<MrS1letncz> ZOMBitch: no, grub by mel byt teoreticky ok, problem bude v miste, ktere grub pousti - mbr, prvnich 512bajtu disku...
<ZOMBitch> tam das update-grub a cekas jestli neco najde :)
<ZOMBitch> testdisk?
<MrS1letncz> ZOMBitch: zkusim ten update, mmt
<ZOMBitch> http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/TestDisk
<MrS1letncz> ZOMBitch:  "sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu /usr/lib/grub/grub-mkconfig_lib: 38: cannot create /dev/null: Permission denied /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?)."
<ZOMBitch> MrS1letncz: si v chrootu?
<MrS1letncz> ZOMBitch:  jop
<ZOMBitch> MrS1letncz: mas tam mountli /dev/ ?
<MrS1letncz> ZOMBitch: no, ne, to musim? :D
<ZOMBitch> jiste :D
<MrS1letncz> ZOMBitch: a jak? nebo vo co jde? :))
<ZOMBitch> takze sup ven smount --bin ...
<ZOMBitch> sudo mount ... :)
<ZOMBitch> --bind :D
<MrS1letncz> ZOMBitch:  a ktery disk mam mountnout do /dev/ ?
<ZOMBitch> mi to jde zas :D
<MrS1letncz> *partition
<ZOMBitch> aktuali /dev/ co bezi z livecd do /mnt/tvujsystem/dev
<ZOMBitch> to same /proc a vse potrebne k behu ;)
<ZOMBitch> MrS1letncz: http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/GRUB2#Alternativn.2BAO0_postup zde mas popsano, asi staci jen /dev :)
<SquirrelCZE> ok
<SquirrelCZE> a ted je potreba vymyslet slozku u ktere by nikoho nenapadlo tam vlezt
<SquirrelCZE> a pritom by bylo jednoduche ji otevrit
<Chinese_soup> žumpa
<Chinese_soup> /dev/žumpa
<SquirrelCZE> hmm
<SquirrelCZE> nebude to systemu vadit, ze tam ma tajnou slozku? :D
<SquirrelCZE> ktera vlastne neni zarizeni ale slozka?
<Chinese_soup> /dev/disk neni slozka?
<Chinese_soup> /dev/bus neni slozka?
<SquirrelCZE> hmm
<Chinese_soup> /dev/block neni slozka?
<Chinese_soup> etc.
<Chinese_soup> ale nevim jak se to chova, jestli to tu slozku vytvari pri bootu
<Chinese_soup> a pak tam nahaze shity nebo uz existuje furt
<Chinese_soup> uz vidim jak si tam nahazis to porno a on ti to system vymaze
<Chinese_soup> :D
<SquirrelCZE> no to by bylo nemile
<SquirrelCZE> ja jsem spis premyslel nad /etc/
<Chinese_soup> jop, vsak je to jedno, hodis to do nejakyho subdirectory v takovejhle slozkach kam stejne nikdo nepoleze a vyhra :)
<SquirrelCZE> jj
<Chinese_soup> lost+found treba :D
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<SquirrelCZE> akorat mne sere ze treba takove /etc nezalohuju
<SquirrelCZE> jedine co zalohuju je /home/
<Chinese_soup> tak si proste stahnes novy porno, kdyz zapomenes ..
<SquirrelCZE> hmm
<SquirrelCZE> true
<SquirrelCZE> nebo jestem /root/ :D
<SquirrelCZE> *jeste
<MrS1letncz> "nastavte soubor /etc/default/grub dle vašeho systému "
<MrS1letncz> nejak nerozumim tomuto bodu :D
<MrS1letncz> ZOMBitch:  http://pastebin.com/JNyG19Yc :)
<mishino> utf8 nic? diakritika v topicu? wtf?
<Chinese_soup> wat
<h00ked_mobil> joaha
<h00ked_mobil> dpt
<h00ked_mobil> tady to nejde
<Chinese_soup> dopito?
<Chinese_soup> :D
<h00ked_mobil> jleham smsjizdenku xF
<h00ked_mobil> dopito, uz neni finska neni co pit
#ubuntu-cz 2011-11-20
<joska> zdravim je tu nekdo nazivu?
<joska> prave jsem instaloval ubuntu 11.10 a vubec se nechce spustit
<joska> jo 64 bit verzi
<joska> pomuze nekdo pls?
<MrS1lentcz> caute
<_Brano_> čau
<MrS1lentcz> chtel jsem tu pokracovat s problemem ze vcera, ale zatim se chytaji na #ubuntu, tak snad to vyresim tam a nebudu muset otravovat i tady :D
<h00ked> uaaaaaaaaa moje palice
<MrS1lentcz> je tu nejaky guru? :))
<MrS1lentcz> je tu nekdo? :)
<Chinese_soup> nn
<MrS1lentcz> instalace grubu nema zadne zavislosti, ze? grub musi jit nainstalovat, at je na disku cokoliv, ze ?
<h00ked> taaaak a hura chrootnout uzivatele... :D
<h00ked> kaslu na to :D
<MrS1lentcz> boze, to ubuntu je fakt debi*ni
<|Nuclear|> :D :D
<|Nuclear|> By me zajimalo kolik lidi na irc ubuntu pouziva ubuntu :D
<MrS1lentcz> nikdo neni schopen mi pomoci, nikdo nevi, pritom je to jen instalace grubu
<h00ked> prozreni :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked, co ty ted instalujes ? :D
<MrS1lentcz> je nejaky podobny user friendly deb distro?
<|Nuclear|> MrS1lentcz, a co ti to dela ? 
<h00ked> nic, snazim se vystrizlivet :D
<|Nuclear|> MrS1lentcz, jj Debian
<|Nuclear|> h00ked, a dari se ? :D
<h00ked> ani ne :D
<h00ked> uz starnu no
<h00ked> flaska vodky a druhej den jak prejetej parnim valcem :D
<|Nuclear|> ja si rikam :D vsak ta finska ti dosla nekdy v sobotu nad ranem :D
<MrS1lentcz> |Nuclear|:  mountul jsem partisnu s os, do jejiho /boot jsem mountnul boot partition, nainstalovalt grub pres grub-install a nadefinoval zarove root dir; pak jsem si namountoval vsechno, co je treba - cely dev + proc
<|Nuclear|> to jsem se vratil z akce a ty jsi psal ze jsi dopil :D
<MrS1lentcz> |Nuclear|: pustil update-grub a napsalo to :"root@ubuntu:/# update-grub Generating grub.cfg ... Cannot find list of partitions!  (Try mounting /sys.) done"
<MrS1lentcz> |Nuclear|: a navic nikde nevidim img
<Chinese_soup> tak mountni sys?
<MrS1lentcz> |Nuclear|: nevim, jestli si je mam vycucat z prstu nebo co
<Chinese_soup> MrS1lentcz: ^^
<|Nuclear|> MrS1lentcz, jak rika Chinese_soup :) mountni sys
<MrS1lentcz> |Nuclear|:  Chinese_soup  hotovo, ale zadny system nenalezen
<MrS1lentcz> navic mi tam chybi image
<MrS1lentcz> boot.img, core.img, atd
<MrS1lentcz> v /boot mam jen grub
<MrS1lentcz> to je dobre?
<|Nuclear|> http://pastebin.com/Pk9SJDBt
<|Nuclear|> tohle je obsah meho /boot
<MrS1lentcz> "root@ubuntu:/boot# ls -a .  ..  grub"
<|Nuclear|> Chinese_soup, doufam ze mas ubuntu :D co mas v /boot :D 
<Chinese_soup> nemam, debian squeeze, http://paste.debian.net/146382/
<MrS1lentcz> jak si tam muzu vygenerovat ty images?
<Chinese_soup> jen tipuju; mkinitramfs  
<Chinese_soup> ?
<|Nuclear|> jak se ti podarilo nainstalovat ubuntu tak ze se do nej nedostanes ?
<MrS1lentcz> |Nuclear|: dal jsem v partition manageru sda1 jako ex2 100MB jako s mount pointem /boot; sda5 cca 350GB jako ext4 a "/"; posledni swap bez moint pointu a klikl na install
<|Nuclear|> jestli v tom systemu nemas nejaky data tak to zkus nainstalovat znova, a na /boot bych si nechal vic
<MrS1lentcz> |Nuclear|: no, ja mam na sda1 jenom 100MB, pak je sda2 s win7
<|Nuclear|> tak nedavej oddelenej /bot
<|Nuclear|> *boot
<MrS1lentcz> |Nuclear|: a to se dela jak? proste dam jen / pro system?
<|Nuclear|> j
<MrS1lentcz> bez /boot mountu ?
<|Nuclear|> muj /boot ma 206MB
<MrS1lentcz> aha
<MrS1lentcz> |Nuclear|:  no tak ja to teda zkusim z nova, z te flashky to vali docela rychle, uz jsem to instaloval tak 8x :)
<|Nuclear|> proste das /dev/sda5 mountpoint / a dej mu boot flag
<|Nuclear|> lol
<h00ked> mi z tech obrazku uz jebne... :D
<MrS1lentcz> |Nuclear|: kdyz ted z livka hodim install, bude mu vadit, ze mam partitions ruzne mountnute ?
<|Nuclear|> vsak to snad rebootujes ne ?
<|Nuclear|> h00ked, z jakych obrazku ? :D
<MrS1lentcz> |Nuclear|: no az po instalaci
<h00ked> ale probiram asi milion wallpaperu a vybiram z nich pouzitelne :D
<|Nuclear|> radsi to rebootni a instaluj
<|Nuclear|> h00ked, aha :D to bych nechtel no :D
<h00ked> mno.. prvni neco malo probrano...
<h00ked> a ted jeste zjistim, ze mi nefunguje mass upload a poseru se :D
<MrS1lentcz> |Nuclear|:  ok
<|Nuclear|> :D
<h00ked> error during applet initialization.. parada :D
<MrS1lentcz> |Nuclear|: h00ked  budete tady za 20 min? uz to resim 4 dny... :(
<|Nuclear|> jo za dvacet minut jeste jo :D
<h00ked> ja budu mozna triskat bouracim kladivem do lcd :D
<MrS1lentcz> tak jsem tu zas :D
<h00ked> ok, jdu hledat bouraci kladivo... blba java
<Chinese_soup> WTF!! drivers/net/igbvf/igbvf.h:129:15: error: duplicate member ‘page’
<MrS1lentcz> nejak nevim, jak mu nastavit boot flag
<MrS1lentcz> aha, uz to vidim :D
<h00ked> hm... na vidlich to facha...
<MrS1lentcz> device for boot loader installation mam teda nastavit jako ten systemovej disk,?
<MrS1lentcz> |Nuclear|: he?
<h00ked> tam narvu smycku, se s tim nebudu srat zeo...
<MrS1lentcz> a zase spi vsichni...
<h00ked> mno....
<MrS1lentcz> h00ked: ty bys nevedel, jka mam nastavit systemovy disk jako bootable ?
<h00ked> sice je hezky, ze to vytvori samo kategorii, ale ze je ta kategorie totalne na <> uz ho asi nezajima :/
<h00ked> v gparted nastavit bootflag
<MrS1lentcz> h00ked: takze behem instalace to nemuzu ?
<MrS1lentcz> *nastavit
<Chinese_soup> však se nastaví sám ne?
<h00ked> behem instalace se nastavi atomaticky
<MrS1lentcz> ok, takze mam sda1 tedka free ( tam byl ext2 /boot), pak sda2 widle partition, sda5 s mount point "/" a ext4 kam narvu system a 16GB swap  
<MrS1lentcz> vyapda to ok? :)
<|Nuclear|> mkiklhorn, 16GB swap ? :D
<|Nuclear|> kolik mas ram  ? :D
<MrS1lentcz> to ext4 patrilo  tomu sda5
<h00ked> 16gb swap? o.O
<MrS1lentcz> |Nuclear|:  8GB
<h00ked> to je celkem masakr ne? :D
<|Nuclear|> tak ti bude stacit i 4GB swap :D
<MrS1lentcz> :D
<|Nuclear|> i min :D
<h00ked> u 8GB ram je swap zbytecnost 
<|Nuclear|> to ze to ma byt v pomeru 1:2 se rikalo v praveku :D
<MrS1lentcz> to je jedno, takhle je to teda ok, defacto jen jednu partition budu formovat a to tu systemovou ext4 s mount point "/"
<MrS1lentcz> muzu dat install ? :D
<h00ked> no melo by byt 1:2, ale to je snad do 2GB, pak uz to je zbytecny :D
<MrS1lentcz> btw predpokladam, ze pak mi system nenaskoci a musim pres livko nastavit te partition boot flag ?
<h00ked> vodafonni net ma luxury ping twl... :D
<Chinese_soup> MrS1lentcz: ten se nastavi sam
<MrS1lentcz> Chinese_soup: takze proste dam ted install a po restartu by to melo naskocit ?
<|Nuclear|> bych rekl ze cokoliv do 2GB swap 1:1 nad 2GB swap 2:1 a u tech 8GB bych dal tak 2GB :D
<Chinese_soup> ciste hypoteticky
<h00ked> 458ms... vole to je horsi nez dialup
<|Nuclear|> MrS1lentcz, uz to sakra nainstaluj
<MrS1lentcz> no, jestli jo, tak asi vyzeru nejakou svatecni whisku, co mam v baru :D
<MrS1lentcz> a vam za odmenu poslu screeny :D
<MrS1lentcz> tak jsem klikl na instalaci :D
<Chinese_soup> dobře ty!
<h00ked> sikulka, vyhravas bludistaka :D
<MrS1lentcz> zkopirovano :D
<MrS1lentcz> zacala instalace :D
<h00ked> gz :D
<MrS1lentcz> tu malou sketu, co mi schovava trsatko by uz fakt meli zavrit :/
<h00ked> myslis toho nemce? :D
<MrS1lentcz> buh vi, co je to za rasu
<h00ked> ho tu mam taky blbyho nemcoura, porad mi schovava veci a presouva soubory na disku abych je nenasel :D
<|Nuclear|> sakra prace :D mati mi vykopla ze zdi router 
<h00ked> pochvalils ji? :D
<h00ked> me minuly tyden soused vyhodil pojistky.. :D
<MrS1lentcz> no nic chlapi, hotovo, uvidime se za  5 min, bud z livka nebo konecne z hdd :D
<Chinese_soup> tak
<Chinese_soup> sazejte
<Chinese_soup> :D
<h00ked> kilo na to ze se mu povede spalit router :D
<ZOMBitch> to resi jeste dnes?
<Chinese_soup> ZOMBitch: jj
<h00ked> yea :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked, jj pochvalil :D
<ZOMBitch> tak to prijde z livka :D
<|Nuclear|> vsazim 50 na to ze zas neco posral :D
<h00ked> vole to je moralni podpora tohle :D
<|Nuclear|> ale to uz musi byt docela slusna krize kdyz nekdo nedokaze nainstalovat ani to ubuntu
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: neasi :D
<h00ked> ja myslel, ze ubuntu se zvlada nainstalovat uz samo ne? :D
<ZOMBitch> prave :D
<|Nuclear|> ocividne jak cokoliv zmenis tak je to jen a jen horsi :D
<h00ked> :D
<h00ked> klasika
<Chinese_soup> aaaa
<MrS1lentcz> live is life :D
<Chinese_soup> vypada to na livko
<Chinese_soup> :D
<ZOMBitch> ... tomu se rika 'ladeni' :-P
<SquirrelCZE> omfg
<h00ked> takze? kdo vyhral? :D
 * SquirrelCZE neveri ze instaluje ubuntu
<SquirrelCZE> vzdyt to zvladne slepice ktere nasipete zrni kolem enteru
<Chinese_soup> h00ked: |Nuclear| 
<MrS1lentcz> pekne mi misto grubu blika cerna obrazovka :))
 * h00ked ma jeste kocovinu, takze tomu veri
 * |Nuclear| WIN ! :D
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<ZOMBitch> :D
<h00ked> hele, mas vubec v biosu nastaveny spravny disk? :D
<MrS1lentcz> h00ked:  mam jeden :)
<|Nuclear|> Hele, a mas v tom kompu vubec disk nebo to instalujes do toho swapu ? :D
<ZOMBitch> :)))
<MrS1lentcz> :D:D:D
<h00ked> :D
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<|Nuclear|> pardon, do Ramek
<MrS1lentcz> tak v bootu neco mame
<SquirrelCZE> omfg
<SquirrelCZE> strcim CD do pc
<MrS1lentcz> rekl bych, ze je to uz asi jen otazka mbr
<SquirrelCZE> rebootnu a bootnu z cd
<Chinese_soup> neomfguj furt
<SquirrelCZE> mackam next,next,next
<SquirrelCZE> hotovo, ubuntu installed...
<Chinese_soup> SquirrelCZE: prave, ze on si nastavuje oddily...
<h00ked> SquirrelCZE-> kecas, je to next, next, enter :D
<h00ked> tolik kroku tam snad ani neni :D
<SquirrelCZE> no.... :D
<MrS1lentcz> SquirrelCZE: taky jsem si rikal, spis jsem si rikal, jak muze mit tak user friendly system tak debilni instalator
<SquirrelCZE> nema debilni instalator
<SquirrelCZE> ten instalator mi na vice jak ctyrech PC fungoval v pohode a bez jedine chyby
<|Nuclear|> MrS1lentcz, porovnej s instalatorem treba od gentoo :D
<MrS1lentcz> tak instalator, ktery nedokaze nainstalovat ubuntu spravne :)
<MrS1lentcz> mozna mackam next moc rychle
<MrS1lentcz> v nespravne casove periode
<SquirrelCZE> ale je pravda ze vzdycky je nejjednodusi to svest na instalator, ze ;-)
<MrS1lentcz> nebo mam spatne osvetleni
<h00ked> muhehehe to sem s tim vymrdal :D
<ZOMBitch> nebo zkusit textovy rezim
<MrS1lentcz> SquirrelCZE: no, instalovali to tady 4 lidi se mnou :) 
<h00ked> ja uz asi umim premejslet dopredu kdyz neco delam :D
<|Nuclear|> a nebo mas moc malo vykony PC a nerozjede ti to ty unity :D
<Chinese_soup> h00ked: dobře ty!
<|Nuclear|> to se da odhadnout podle tech ramek :D
<ZOMBitch> MrS1lentcz: co uz nekdy videli linux?
<MrS1lentcz> |Nuclear|:  na tomhle ntb jsem hral stalkera na max :P :D
<SquirrelCZE> MrS1lentcz: kvantita neni kvalita
<MrS1lentcz> nj, |Nuclear|  h00ked  prej jste lamy :)))
<h00ked> kolikrat mam rikat, ze sem zaba a ne lama :D
<ZOMBitch> to uz vime davno :P
<|Nuclear|> my jsme jen moralni podpora :D problem je vzdy v organicke slozce mezi klavesnici a zidli :D
<Chinese_soup> :D
<|Nuclear|> Ja jsem jen neviditelne zareni :D
<|Nuclear|> lama by ze me posla
 * ZOMBitch se jde moralne nacpat tabulkou oriskove cokolady ;-)
<MrS1lentcz> zkuste napsat: sudo /boot/grub |grep .img
<MrS1lentcz> jestli vam to neco vypise
<|Nuclear|> MrS1lentcz, reknu ti to takhle, jak nedokazes na podruhe bez pomoci nainstalovat ubutnu, tak si tam nech jen ty wincky :D nebo zahod ten pc :D 
<MrS1lentcz> |Nuclear|: ve widlich se neda vyvijet :P
<ZOMBitch> MrS1lentcz: co to je za nesmyls?
<MrS1lentcz> ZOMBitch: mely by tam byt core.img atd, ne? :))
<MrS1lentcz> ja zkusim jeste prepsat mbr
<ZOMBitch> MrS1lentcz: to by mely, ale ten prikaz je hovadina
<|Nuclear|> MrS1lentcz, zkontroluj si ten prikaz chybi mu neco cool 
<MrS1lentcz> aha, ls :D
<ZOMBitch> v tom pripade nepotrebuju sudo :)
<Chinese_soup> navic k ls /boot/grub nepotrebujes sudo
<Chinese_soup> :(
<ZOMBitch> :)
<h00ked> :D
<MrS1lentcz> ja ho davam automaticky, at po mne nic nerve :))
<MrS1lentcz> kdyby nahodou
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX, v kolik jedes do te pakarny ?
<FrostyX> za necele pul hodiny odchazim
<ZOMBitch> MrS1lentcz: pak se nediv, ze se ti to vsechno sere, tenhle 'windowsackej' pristup tady praktikovat moc nemuzes ...
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX, v kolik tam budes ?
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: kupte mi koblihy :D
<MrS1lentcz> ZOMBitch: ja nemam zadnej windosacekej pristup
<ZOMBitch> 16:36 < MrS1lentcz> ja ho davam automaticky, at po mne nic nerve :))
<FrostyX> pokud v dusledku snehove kalamity nezapadnem nekde do zaveje, tak asi v 8
<FrostyX> a pak jdem na matiku, ..
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX, ok, ja tam budu kolem 7, co jsem zaslech tak pisem ctvrtletku :D
<ZOMBitch> oprav me pokud se pletu :)
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX, no tak to bude zitra zkouska odvahy :D
<FrostyX> to jo
<|Nuclear|> ZOMBitch, je to windowsak. Prozatim nenapraven :D
<ZOMBitch> |Nuclear|: vsak at si zvyka vid :D
<MrS1lentcz> no, ja napsal tolik softu pro linux, ze by se clovek nedopocital :)
<ZOMBitch> MrS1lentcz: nemusis pocitat, staci prikla :)
<ZOMBitch> *priklad
<h00ked> (16:40:10) Martin Bach: Nevis jak heknout vifinu s wep?A pod xp:-\
<h00ked> to budu asi radsi rovnou ignorovat... :D:D:D
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: :))))
<ZOMBitch> to jsou slehy jako kolikrat :D
<MrS1lentcz> hmm ta sda5 partitiona je dle gparted obalena sda3, coz vypada jako logical
<ZOMBitch> to snad rozdeluje na prvni pohled ne
 * ZOMBitch si pusti gparted
<SquirrelCZE> chjo
<SquirrelCZE> MrS1lentcz: muzes mi vysvetlit proc to delas takhle?
<SquirrelCZE> slozite?
<FrostyX> |Nuclear|: vis ze jsme meli ukol do obcanky a uz je dva dny po terminu, takze nejde odevzdat ? :-D Nerikala nahodou ze je dulezite abychom to odevzdali ? :-D
 * ZOMBitch si neprijde zmaten rozkleslenim partition ...
<SquirrelCZE> strcim cd, klikam v instalatoru na next,next,next a hotovo ne?
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: evidentne v tom je hlubci potencial ;-)
<MrS1lentcz> SquirrelCZE: jak slozite?
<MrS1lentcz> SquirrelCZE: to, ze dam next, next, enxt, je slozite ?
<Chinese_soup> a to je to!
<Chinese_soup> tady je enxt
<Chinese_soup> a ne next!
<ZOMBitch> :DDDD
<ZOMBitch> solved, next :D
<Chinese_soup> jj
<Chinese_soup> :D
<MrS1lentcz> :D
<SquirrelCZE> MrS1lentcz: no evidentne nedavas :D
<SquirrelCZE> protoze jinak by uz system byl nainstalovany
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX, nevim ja na to zapomel
<MrS1lentcz> SquirrelCZE: nic, ted jsem v gparted vymazal vsechny partitons a nechal jen tu widlackou, a zkusim instalaci AUTO - zadnej partition manager, nic, jen dam install along win7
<MrS1lentcz> SquirrelCZE: pak uz mi nemuzes nic rict
<SquirrelCZE> no
<Chinese_soup> ok
<SquirrelCZE> tak makej :-)
<Chinese_soup> sazky, lidi!
<Chinese_soup> :D
<MrS1lentcz> :D
<|Nuclear|> pockejte aspon az se odpoji sakra
<h00ked> to uz stejne nema cenu :D
<Chinese_soup> sorry :(
<ZOMBitch> :D
<SquirrelCZE> :-)
<FrostyX> |Nuclear|: no ja na to taky zapomel, co myslis :-D. Ted mi o tom rekl erik (taky zapomel a vsiml si az ted :-D)
<MrS1lentcz> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/gpartedscr.png/ tady mate screen z gparted, jak to ted vypada, aby jste nerekli, ze jsem to zkonil tady :P
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX, ja nevim, udelame klubovou radu zitra ve skole :D me jsi to ted pripomel ty :D
<ZOMBitch> MrS1lentcz: k cemu je tech 100mb na zacatku?
<|Nuclear|> ZOMBitch, widows loader
<ZOMBitch> |Nuclear|: ten tam neni ...
<h00ked> uz?
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX, Zatím neodevzdáno (2 dny 22 hodin po termínu) myslim ze to jaksi nestihnem, ale uplaodovat se da
<ZOMBitch> |Nuclear|: by byl ntfs
<SquirrelCZE> achjo
<SquirrelCZE> MrS1lentcz: muzes mi vysvetlit proc porad neco resis pres gparted?
<|Nuclear|> jestli to ma 100MB, a hned za tim je part s winckama tak to je nejakej jako-by /boot od wincku, proste vyjebanost, zabere partition a 100MB
<SquirrelCZE> instalace ubuntu je pro blbce
<ZOMBitch> MrS1lentcz: ty widle se chystas pouzivat nebo ti jde o data?
<SquirrelCZE> takze nemusis resit tohle
<SquirrelCZE> strcit cd do mechaniky a klikas podle toho co to po tobe chce
<SquirrelCZE> nemusis delat NIC jineho
<ZOMBitch> |Nuclear|: tohle je ale nealokovany misto :)
<SquirrelCZE> ZOMBitch: buh vi co s tim delal...
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: to je pravda
<SquirrelCZE> ale hlavne jak rikas, nealokovane misto = EMPTY
<SquirrelCZE> tj
<SquirrelCZE> neni to nic, zavadec,panbuh,widle,satan, NIC
<ZOMBitch> takze widle uz stejnak nepujdou :P
<SquirrelCZE> no pockej
<|Nuclear|> ZOMBitch, no to byl windows part dokud se v tom nezacal hrabat :D ted uz je windwos loader v tahu :D
<SquirrelCZE> widle zase prezijou vse
<SquirrelCZE> a navic 
<ZOMBitch> pokud jde o data, tak bych vymlask nejakou partition 150GB na konec disku, tam nalil zalohu dat,pokud neni jinej hdd na zalohu, tuhle kundovinu na zacatku smazal, udelel swap a zacal znova ...
<SquirrelCZE> odkdy se loader ukazuje ve windowspartu?
<SquirrelCZE> teda
<SquirrelCZE> *gpartu
<|Nuclear|> jod win 7
<MrS1lentcz> SquirrelCZE: jak psal |Nuclear| 
<|Nuclear|> *od
<|Nuclear|> nebo od Vist, je to jedno zlo vedle druheho
<MrS1lentcz> ZOMBitch: pouzivat... CADove aplikace apod.
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: se zapise do mbr odkaz na prvni partition kde pak je ten loader ...
<SquirrelCZE> jo aha
<SquirrelCZE> MrS1lentcz: ted jsi na livecd?
<MrS1lentcz> SquirrelCZE: yeah, dal jsem si pauzu, tak jsem tu zustal viset :) ja jsem tu byl vzdy na live.. teda spis live usb-flash disk :))
<ZOMBitch> he
<ZOMBitch> MrS1lentcz: kontroloval si ty data na flash?
<MrS1lentcz> ZOMBitch: jj
<SquirrelCZE> takze
<SquirrelCZE> hovno dela :D
<ZOMBitch> MrS1lentcz: jak? :)
<ZOMBitch> sory ale radsi se zeptam :)
<FrostyX> |Nuclear|: nic, valim smer askaban
<h00ked> ted na bernak? o.O :D
 * ZOMBitch si uvari caj, nez ta kontrola dobehne ... :-P
<MrS1lentcz> ZOMBitch: toz ja vzdycky pres control sum
<MrS1lentcz> kua ta buchta mi pada po zemi :/
<SquirrelCZE> tak
<SquirrelCZE> jdu delat na conkym
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX, gl potkame se v mordoru
<ZOMBitch> MrS1lentcz: pri bootovani tam mas volbu overit instalacni medium, proved
<ZOMBitch> pac by jinak next,next,next slo
<MrS1lentcz> ZOMBitch:  ok :)
<SquirrelCZE> sazky?
<h00ked> 50 ze se mu poserou widle :D
<ZOMBitch> to ma na nejaky reklamni flash a nadava na instalator
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: 100 na ty widle klidne :D
<ZOMBitch> jak rychle se tu aktualizuje logovani?
<ZOMBitch> vime?
<h00ked> buh vi :D
<Chinese_soup> hodina cca
<ZOMBitch> :)
<SquirrelCZE> jako
<Chinese_soup> jak vidime http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/11/20/%23ubuntu-cz.txt
<SquirrelCZE> 100 ze uz jsou ty vidle posrane
<ZOMBitch> presne, ten loader tam je potreba :)
<h00ked> posledni zminka tam je o caji
<h00ked> tutaj je kdyztak taky http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/11/20/%23ubuntu-cz.html
<ZOMBitch> jak dlouho je caj?
<h00ked> sest minut :D
<ZOMBitch> hh
<Chinese_soup> h00ked: hmm tak to je zase jiny log, ok :)
<MrS1lentcz> no errros :P
<Chinese_soup> v tom co jsem posilal ja je naposled [16:03] <SquirrelCZE> hovno dela :D
<SquirrelCZE> :-)
<ZOMBitch> Chinese_soup: ber ze tu jsou 2 - locobot_5 a ubuntulog 
<h00ked> tohle je ofiko freenode
<Chinese_soup> mmkay
<|Nuclear|> sakra jsem nestihl vsadit jsem jedl :D
<MrS1lentcz> ZOMBitch: takze jdu na auto instalaci, ok? :)
<h00ked> locobot_5 dela hovno uz roky :D
<Chinese_soup> MrS1lentcz: drzime palecky
<ZOMBitch> MrS1lentcz: no asi jo
<ZOMBitch> mozna bych tam dal popr pak ten swap
<ZOMBitch> ale ja si delam partitiony vzdy sam, takze vec nazoru
<MrS1lentcz> 1. english -> continue
<MrS1lentcz> 2. continue
<h00ked> nemate nedo zazvor? nemam si z ceho udelat caj...
<SquirrelCZE> ZOMBitch: ja jak u ceho
<SquirrelCZE> ale spis preferuju automat a pak to upravit
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: ja vim jak to chci nejlip, ne automat preci :)
<MrS1lentcz> jsou tam jen moznosti "erase disk and install ubuntu" a "something else", kde bude ten partition manager...
<h00ked> automat je vsevedouci :D
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: samo kdyz vim hovno, necham automat :D
<h00ked> hlavne ten na cigara v hospode :D
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: neasi :D
<SquirrelCZE> proc mam poneti
<ZOMBitch> MrS1lentcz: no tak to budes muset naladowvat ruco :P
<SquirrelCZE> ze vetsinou installer pozna widle na disku
<SquirrelCZE> a nabidne moznsot instalovat vedle nich
<SquirrelCZE> a tady je nenasel, tj. jsou nekde? :-)
<SquirrelCZE> ZOMBitch: tak, ja nejake specificke naroky (zatim) nemam ,takze.. .:-)
<SquirrelCZE> proc nad tim premyslet kdyz to nekdo udelal za mne
<MrS1lentcz> ZOMBitch: mam tam ten free disk na prvnich 100MB, pak sda2 s winem a pak dalsi free, tam dam ext4, a pak tak 8GB swap....
<MrS1lentcz> ZOMBitch:  jako boot loader dam /dev/sda ok ?
<SquirrelCZE> jo
<SquirrelCZE> :-)
<ZOMBitch> ne
<MrS1lentcz> ok :)
<|Nuclear|> uz mu to jede ? :D nebo uz dojebal celej disk ? :D
<h00ked> spalit plotny? hm... :D
<MrS1lentcz> |Nuclear|:  tohle je posledni moznost, pak zalohuju data a necham tam jen linux
<SquirrelCZE> :-)
<h00ked> prozreni po dvou dnech, haleluja :D
 * ZOMBitch smazal co psal a ceka na format widli :-P
<MrS1lentcz> |Nuclear|: stejne az vyjde nekdy v breznu nova 22nm rada cpu od intelu, tak si koupim novej ntb
<MrS1lentcz> ZOMBitch: ee :)
<MrS1lentcz> ZOMBitch: potrebuju si nakreslit schody na barak :))
 * h00ked je nastvany pac nema zazvor na caj :/
<|Nuclear|> MrS1lentcz, rad vyhazujes penize do luftu jo ? :D
<MrS1lentcz> ZOMBitch: v inventoru :D
<ZOMBitch> jo to nema cenu se s tim srat, kdyz je tam ta widlopartition takhle dementne, swap to chce na zacatek disku
<ZOMBitch> ne porad litat na konec
<MrS1lentcz> |Nuclear|: no ta nova rada by mohla v mobile verzi zrat tak 15 - 20W, kdyz pridas ssd disk, tak uz je to krasna spotreba a tim padem i vydrz :))
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: caj si dam :)
<MrS1lentcz> nj, tak kdyz uz bych mel prazdnej disk, tak bych tam radsi hodil kubuntu, to delalo problemy nejvic :D:D
<MrS1lentcz> jdu vyhrabat nejaky flashky
<|Nuclear|> MrS1lentcz, kdyz to vemes teoreticky SandyBridge-E ma spotrebu zhruba takovou ze to zere i travu kolem cesty :D
<SquirrelCZE> njn
<h00ked> kaslu na to nevim kde mam konvici :D
<MrS1lentcz> |Nuclear|: nema...
 * SquirrelCZE ted bude kupovat o vanocich procak, snad
<SquirrelCZE> Intel Pentium g630t
<SquirrelCZE> teda myslim ze se tak jmenuje :D
<ZOMBitch> MrS1lentcz: jaj, takze z widli do widli, tfuj
<h00ked> ja budu brat bulldozera :D
<|Nuclear|> SquirrelCZE, ja jsem si udelal radost pred par mesicama :)
<|Nuclear|> i7 920 + Evga X58 :)
<h00ked> ale az po novym roce
<MrS1lentcz> ZOMBitch: kubuntu povazujes za widle? :)
<SquirrelCZE> oh :D
<ZOMBitch> MrS1lentcz: ano
<MrS1lentcz> ZOMBitch: ciste kvuli KDE ?
<SquirrelCZE> O_O
<SquirrelCZE> bulldozera?
<SquirrelCZE> wtf?
<ZOMBitch> MrS1lentcz: vicemene :)
<SquirrelCZE> ok, mlcim
<MrS1lentcz> ZOMBitch: ja nemenim os kvuli gui :)
<SquirrelCZE> |Nuclear|: to pentium g630t, asus p8p68 a 4Gb ram od Kingstonu
<MrS1lentcz> buldozer moc nenajde uplatneni, kdyz clovek neprovozuje neco moc extra mulyithradoveho
<MrS1lentcz> *multithreadoveho
<ZOMBitch> MrS1lentcz: ja mam linux abych si moh WM vybrat podle sebe ... :)
<SquirrelCZE> a komu uz mam 2x 1TB WD Caviar Green, 40GB SSD intel a ASUS n210 silent 1GB
<MrS1lentcz> ZOMBitch:  WM ?
<SquirrelCZE> windows manager
<MrS1lentcz> ah
<SquirrelCZE> kde,gnome,fluxbox,awesome....
<SquirrelCZE> xfce,lxde...
<|Nuclear|> Openbox !
<SquirrelCZE> zapomnel jsem :-)
<|Nuclear|> SquirrelCZE, to bys ale nemel kdyz ho tu nekdo pouziva:D
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<SquirrelCZE> O:-)
<ZOMBitch> ... <-
<|Nuclear|> vim minimalne o 2 lidech co ho pouzivaji :D
<ZOMBitch> |Nuclear|: a jeden pred chvilkou sel vid :D
<SquirrelCZE> pockat
<SquirrelCZE> na te i7 mas openbox? :D
<MrS1lentcz> zajimalo by me, jeslti kdyz si naistaluju ubuntu/kubuntu, jestli mi pak instalace w7 premaze grub :))
<SquirrelCZE> tebe mam rad :D
<|Nuclear|> ZOMBitch, jj frostyx :D
<SquirrelCZE> MrS1lentcz: jisteze
<MrS1lentcz> to si pak vygooglim no :))
<|Nuclear|> a druhej jsem ja :D
<ZOMBitch> MrS1lentcz: na 100%
<MrS1lentcz> no nic, jdu pro tu flashku
<SquirrelCZE> :-)
<h00ked> budu brat asi tohle http://www.softcom.cz/produkt/msi-n460gtx-m2d1gd5/oc/-pci-e/-1gb-ddr5/-2xdvi/-hdmi-pci-express/?flist=1
<h00ked> ale celkem se bojim nvidie
<|Nuclear|> SquirrelCZE, nn, tam se mi s tim nechtelo mrdat tam mam Gnome
<|Nuclear|> h00ked, a ceho ? :)
<MrS1lentcz> ZOMBitch: nastesti to zmeni jen MBR zaznamy, ze ?
<SquirrelCZE> |Nuclear|: pche.....
<h00ked> nvidie se bojim :D
<SquirrelCZE> h00ked: ze ji narostou nozicky a sezere te?
<MrS1lentcz> ZOMBitch:  takze pak staci grub-install /dev/sda
<|Nuclear|> h00ked, tak se boj :D ale ati je svinstvo :D
<|Nuclear|> a ted zacne boj :D
<SquirrelCZE> MrS1lentcz: na sprovozneni tuxe po instalaci windows, tj grubu je jeden prikaz
<SquirrelCZE> hosi
<SquirrelCZE> ze citim
<SquirrelCZE> AMD fanatika?
<SquirrelCZE> nebo, proste zastance... (Az moc)
<h00ked> ze na ni budu rozjizdet crossfire bo jak se to u nich nadava a ctyri lcdcka :D
<h00ked> ja jsem AMD pozitivni :D
<SquirrelCZE> no prave
<SquirrelCZE> uz ten bulldozer mne dostal
<MrS1lentcz> amd je sracka
<h00ked> AMD a ATI pozitivni
<|Nuclear|> h00ked, crossfire je ati a spojuji jse tim GPU :D
<SquirrelCZE> a co se tyce linuxu tak uprednostnuju nvidi
<MrS1lentcz> kdysi jsem mel amd rad
<SquirrelCZE> i
<h00ked> vsichni co maji problemy s ATI grafikama sou socky totiz :D
<SquirrelCZE> ikdyz mam ati rad, tak na tuxovi smula...
<MrS1lentcz> takove jadro venice na s939 bylo povedene, ale pak to slo do kytek...
<h00ked> 8 ruznych AMD sestav - 8 ruznych ATI grafik - 0 problemu :D
<SquirrelCZE> h00ked: proc bulldozera?
<|Nuclear|> ja mam GT105 v ntb a 8800GT v pc a nemam problemy
<h00ked> pac ho budu mit za levno :D
<SquirrelCZE> vzdyt ten procak je pomalu slabsi nez predchozi generace
<SquirrelCZE> a nemluve o spotrebe
<|Nuclear|> kamos s ATI si radsi koupil novy notes s intelem :D
<SquirrelCZE> a o tom ze kdyz ho bude mit 0.00000000 prd lidi
<SquirrelCZE> tak jakakoliv optimalizace linuxu na bulldozer bude 0.00000000 prd
<h00ked> 4,2GHz na osmijadru vypada hezky vis :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked, jj ale vykon jako C2D :D
<h00ked> to je vedlejsi, ale v conky to bude vypadat hezky :D
<|Nuclear|> aha :D no tak to potom jo :D
<SquirrelCZE> no...
<SquirrelCZE> sorry, ale dneska podle papirovych hodnot vybira cpu a cokoliv jen blbec
<|Nuclear|> h00ked, no to si tam muzes napsat "mam 8 jader, z toho 6 imaginarnich" :D
<h00ked> ikdyz teda conky je porad necim zakryty, takze ho 99% casu nevidim ale... stejne :D
<SquirrelCZE> protoze tu jsou nekteri vyrobci
<SquirrelCZE> ktery udelaji notes s co nejlepsima papirovima hodnotama
<SquirrelCZE> a vsechno co neni v papirech odflaknou
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: to si muzes nafixlovat conky klidne na 16 jader jestli ti jde o to :D
<h00ked> ale fixlovani neni ono vis :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked, a kdo ti dokaze ze nefixlujes  ? :D
<MrS1lentcz> hmm, nasel jsem jen 2GB flashku, takze eroticke fotky byvalky budu muset ozelet :( :D
<h00ked> ja :D
<SquirrelCZE> mp
<|Nuclear|> MrS1lentcz, mame internetova uloziste na tohle :D
<SquirrelCZE> pockej
<SquirrelCZE> pockej
<SquirrelCZE> MrS1lentcz: mame zalohovaci ftp servery
<SquirrelCZE> neni problem....
<MrS1lentcz> |Nuclear|: s mym uploadem? :)
<|Nuclear|> MrS1lentcz, na tohle si radi pockame :
<h00ked> vidis, to mi pripomina prifouknout partisny na serveru :D
<|Nuclear|> D:D
<MrS1lentcz> :D
<MrS1lentcz> ja nejsem svina, tohle bych nikdy nikomu neudelal, i kdyz to byla krava :)
<MrS1lentcz> teda az po tom, co jsme se rozesli :D
<SquirrelCZE> pockej
<SquirrelCZE> mi to nikomu nerekneme
<SquirrelCZE> :-)
<ZOMBitch> :D
<MrS1lentcz> :D
<|Nuclear|> :D
<h00ked> ti dam pristup na muj soukromy server klido
<MrS1lentcz> hmm, vypada to, ze z tech nekolika giga byly fakt jen fotky :D
<ZOMBitch> neasi, tady je to topsecret
<h00ked> jen mi dej chvilku abych poupravil script a stihl se udelat sync na zalohovaci masinu nez to smazes :D
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<MrS1lentcz> :D:D
<|Nuclear|> :D :D
<h00ked> preci jen tomu klonovani v centosu porad neverim :D
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: flashgot -> create gallery ;-)
<h00ked> mam :D
<h00ked> automaticky to vezme vsechno ze slozky :D
<|Nuclear|> no vidis tak ted je to jen na MrS1lentcz at to nahraje :D
<MrS1lentcz> |Nuclear|:  :D
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: nedocilim stejneho efektu pouhym zobrazenim stranky v prohlizeci? :))))
<|Nuclear|> MrS1lentcz, nemel by ses smat, mel bys nahravat :D
<h00ked> ne :D
<h00ked> me to pac dela totiz profesionalneji :D
<h00ked> ale je to pomaly jak krava, jsem linej to prepsat s mysql :D
<ZOMBitch> :)))
<MrS1lentcz> h00ked: tak pouzivej nejakou databazi hlavne a ne excell na steroidech :))
<ZOMBitch> to je profesionalni pristup :D
<h00ked> http://h00ked.cz/galerie/
<h00ked> par radku phpka :D
<MrS1lentcz> hmm projekty z byvale prace :)
<SquirrelCZE> h00ked: kaj bydlis?
<h00ked> doma :D
<ZOMBitch> :D
<|Nuclear|> :D
<MrS1lentcz> nechcete nekdo zdrojaky appek pro intel a lenovo? :D
<h00ked> necekane :D
<SquirrelCZE> ...
<|Nuclear|> h00ked, proc to mas tak pomaly ? :D
<SquirrelCZE> jakoze, kde presne v Ove?
<SquirrelCZE> nebo pobliz?
<h00ked> v ove? :D
<SquirrelCZE> tak ta ostrava release pary?
<SquirrelCZE> *******party
<h00ked> je to pomaly, pac sem to udelal prasacky a sem linej to dodelat :D
<h00ked> mno kousek od ovy bydlim...
 * SquirrelCZE je z ovy, tak okamzite zareagoval
<h00ked> nevim, nejakych 350km? nebo jak daleko je praha :D:D:D
<SquirrelCZE> jo aha....
<SquirrelCZE> tak nic
<h00ked> :D
<|Nuclear|> SquirrelCZE, ja to do ovy nemam zase tak daleko :D
<SquirrelCZE> ?
<SquirrelCZE> kde? :D
<|Nuclear|> no mam to tak 35 do opavy, kolik je to z opavy nevim ale neni to daleko
<|Nuclear|> h00ked, na cem ti bezi ten server ?
<h00ked> ktery?
<SquirrelCZE> :-)
<h00ked> dva na debianu, jeden na centosu a jeden na gentoo :D
<MrS1lentcz> btw ja jen cekam, kdy amd zkrachuje :))
<|Nuclear|> co ti bezi na gentoo ?
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<h00ked> server :D
<h00ked> :D:D:D
<SquirrelCZE> pan je gurman
<|Nuclear|> ale co na nem ? :D
<h00ked> normalne produkcni :D
<|Nuclear|> Gentoo nuclear # uname -a
<|Nuclear|> Linux Gentoo 3.1.0-rc4 #1 SMP Sat Oct 29 20:01:57 CEST 2011 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T6600 @ 2.20GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<|Nuclear|> nerekl bych ze je gurman :D
<ZOMBitch> he mam to do ovy 71Km :0
<h00ked> to tu sou vsichni z dalnyho vychodu kua? :D
<ZOMBitch> asi :D
<MrS1lentcz> ZOMBitch: z jihu?
<ZOMBitch> severu
<|Nuclear|> z prdele
<|Nuclear|> z lesa
<ZOMBitch> ksa
<MrS1lentcz> tady je to samej polak kua :))
<|Nuclear|> jedu do mordoru, mejte se, zatim
<SquirrelCZE> lidi
<SquirrelCZE> jak napise mi nekdo celsia :-)
<SquirrelCZE> jakoze jednotku
<MrS1lentcz> nemam :))
<MrS1lentcz> zkus google a copy :)
<|Nuclear|> z polska ne spis kousek severo-zapad :D 
<|Nuclear|> °C
<h00ked> tam mate °C? takovou kosu jo? :D
<|Nuclear|> jo, tady uz to nejde ani zmerit
<h00ked> ja tu mam 3 
<h00ked> pry :D
<|Nuclear|> aspon mas neco :D 
<|Nuclear|> bb
<MrS1lentcz> jeste jsem nasel kua zdrojaky na bidia.sk :D
<SquirrelCZE> aaaaaaaa
<SquirrelCZE> zna tu nekdo conkyho?
<h00ked> to je nejaky rakusak? :D
<SquirrelCZE> mam hodnotu ktera muze byt jednomistna az trojmistna
<SquirrelCZE> a potrebuju aby celou dobu byla trojmistna (tj. pridavaly se mezery
<Chinese_soup> znam ho, dobrej chlapik
<h00ked> Chinese_soup-> ale obcas naladovej co? :D
<Chinese_soup> no, já už se s ním nestýkám
<Chinese_soup> takže nevím, no
<Chinese_soup> nepřišel mi takovej
<ZOMBitch> to me jo :)
<h00ked> no jdu zase parit mafii :D
<MrS1lentcz> h00ked: na linu? :)
<h00ked> yup
<Chinese_soup> eh
<Chinese_soup> radsi na dlazdicich
<h00ked> ikdyz teda vetsinou mam uz koberec
<h00ked> lino jenom v kuchyni, ale muzu se tam premistit jestli chces :D
<MrS1lentcz> no, ja se modlim, at tam rozjedu steam :D
<Chinese_soup> rozjedes, ale zadna slava to neni
<h00ked> me jede v poho steam
<h00ked> mafia II, stronghold 3, L4D2, skyrim...
<MrS1lentcz> ja to mam jen na csko :)
<h00ked> na wowko sem zapomel, ale to o me vsichni vi, ze mam vyladeny k dokonalosti :D
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: nic neni dokonale, takze muzes pokracovat :-P
<MrS1lentcz> vypada to, ze je to zalohovano :))
<MrS1lentcz> tak muzu nahodit live cd a na tu flashku nahodit kubuntu :D
<Chinese_soup> vsazim 1000 na to, ze nabootuje live cd :P
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<Chinese_soup> no nic, jde se nahodit novy kernel... a zadny sazky!
<SquirrelCZE> O:-)
<h00ked> bleh, konecne sem dal drsnak a ucetni na hard :D
<Chinese_soup> :)
<SquirrelCZE> pozor
<SquirrelCZE> MrS1lentcz: z ceho si nabootoval?
<SquirrelCZE> http://img847.imageshack.us/img847/6572/screenshot1321810534.png
<SquirrelCZE> hmm
<SquirrelCZE> nic moc, mel bych s tim neco udelat :D
<MrS1lentcz> SquirrelCZE: ted jsem na cd livku a stahuju kubuntu iso, ktreym chci premaznout celej disk :)
<SquirrelCZE> oh...
<MrS1lentcz> SquirrelCZE: kdyz je to single boot, tak to snad nebude delat uz zadny problemy
<SquirrelCZE> ee
<SquirrelCZE> klick na automat
<SquirrelCZE> a nemusis se starat :-)
<MrS1lentcz> SquirrelCZE:  vsak jasne
<SquirrelCZE> :-)
<MrS1lentcz> je to prima, kdyz distro pada pri autoinstalaci na cely disk, je to prima, tralalala
<SquirrelCZE> hehe
<SquirrelCZE> proc ti to nikdo neveri a vsici se rikaji "to je rukama"
<SquirrelCZE> :-)
<SquirrelCZE> tak
<MrS1lentcz> SquirrelCZE: mi vyskoci hlaska "boot-efi package failed"
 * SquirrelCZE si nastavil conkyho aby pri zapnuti hry mohl sledovat jak vzroste zatizeni cpu z 1 1 3 4 procent na 50 40 20 30 procent
<SquirrelCZE> a jak se krasne pretaktovava grafika :D
<SquirrelCZE> MrS1lentcz: neco je blbe ;-)
<h00ked> to porad resite? :D
<MrS1lentcz> SquirrelCZE:  tenhle problem jsem videl nekde na foru
<MrS1lentcz> SquirrelCZE: ale myslel jsem, ze kdyz to clovek nainstaluje na cely disk, ze to bude ok
<MrS1lentcz> the grub efi package failed to install into /target/. Without te grub boot loader, the installed syste will be not boot.
<MrS1lentcz> komu to mam omlatit o hlavu, vyrobci ntb nebo vyvojarum kubuntu ?
<SquirrelCZE> no
 * SquirrelCZE ma porad poneti ze chyba je nekde jine ale ok
<MrS1lentcz> SquirrelCZE:  omg, jak muze byt chyba nekde jinde, kdyz dam automatically install na cely disk ???
<MrS1lentcz> SquirrelCZE: to distro je pro debily, ja jsem cely zivot ujizdel na debianu, nemam linux poprvy
<MrS1lentcz> SquirrelCZE: i na vsech dev/common serverech mam debian nebo gentoo
<|Nuclear|> tak co MrS1lentcz_ uz mu to jede ? :D
<MrS1lentcz_> |Nuclear|:  ne :)
<Chinese_soup> MrS1lentcz_: tak proč tedy chceš používat ubuntu?
<Chinese_soup> MrS1lentcz_: proč si nevzít, já nevim, třeba arch, když nejsi lama :)
<MrS1lentcz_> Chinese_soup: protoze jsem chtel nejake distro, ktere neni na hrani, neco pro vyvoj, kde nemusim resit low level veci
<Chinese_soup> MrS1lentcz_: aha...
<Chinese_soup> a muzu ti pripomenout jak to dopadlo?
<Chinese_soup> dva dny si to resil
<MrS1lentcz_> :))
<Chinese_soup> a nakonec si vyformatoval cely disk
<Chinese_soup> so there...
<Chinese_soup> tak zkus treba arch, nerekl bych, ze je na hrani
<Chinese_soup> ale co ja vim, ja ho nikdy nemel :D
<|Nuclear|> arch je na hrani :D
<Chinese_soup> ok
<Chinese_soup> :D
<SquirrelCZE> aha
<h00ked> furt nic?
<SquirrelCZE> to je velkej kluk
<SquirrelCZE> jako sorry, ale na vyvoj arch>ubuntu
<|Nuclear|> muj mix v ramkach u i7 zpusobuje pekelne veci :D
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<|Nuclear|> pejte odu, zpivejte hymnu, trvalo to tyden ale vyhral jsem Win7 Je zase v hajzlu :D
<|Nuclear|> a to jsem si prosim chtel jen pustit hudbu :D
<Chinese_soup> Windows nemá rád hudbu, kromě Developers, Developers, Developers.
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<SquirrelCZE> na hudbu je stejne nejlepsi kombo htpc+mpd
<SquirrelCZE> nebo jiny volny pc
<|Nuclear|> znam jednu vec kterou wincek nesnasi :D
<SquirrelCZE> control by? everything...
<SquirrelCZE> ?
<|Nuclear|> Já
<SquirrelCZE> j?
<|Nuclear|> jo presne tak, nesnasi me :D
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<|Nuclear|> nevi nekdo co jsem pred par mesici fetoval kdyz se mi podarilo rozchodit spolu Geil DDR3 1333 CL9 U=1.5v zaroven s Crucial Ballistix 2000MHz CL8 U=2v ? :D
<MrS1lentcz> baf
<Chinese_soup> lek
<MrS1lentcz> Chinese_soup: jake bys mi doporucil distro? :D
<SquirrelCZE> ubuntu
<Chinese_soup> debian
<MrS1lentcz> SquirrelCZE: to predemnou nevyslovuj :)
<MrS1lentcz> Chinese_soup: no, debian... to je fakt distro na hrani, kdyz ho clovek chce na destkop
<Chinese_soup> na hrani? omg
<Chinese_soup> ty mas taky vsechno na hrani
<Chinese_soup> tak si tam mrdni treba mint nebo ja nevim :D
<Chinese_soup> ja distra moc neznam, mel jsem jen SUSE a Debian :)
<MrS1lentcz> Chinese_soup: ja totiz fakt uz nevim, jestli takhle blbne instalator nebo ntb
<SquirrelCZE> nebo ty
<MrS1lentcz> omg, ja tezko
<SquirrelCZE> nicmene ano, ubuntu je linux pro blbce
<MrS1lentcz> jedina volba, kterou jsem udelal, byla "entire full disk and install kubuntu 11.10"
<MrS1lentcz> a volba cislo dve, jak to spadlo, byla "delete all partitions and reinstall ubuntu 11.10" ( kubuntu asi vypada pro instalator jak ubuntu
<SquirrelCZE> takze
<SquirrelCZE> selhal u tebe uz druhy instalator
<SquirrelCZE> takze bud je chyba v tom PC nebo chyba mezi klavesnici a zidli
<SquirrelCZE> a vzhledem k tomu ze bootujes z liveCD
<SquirrelCZE> tak chyba je bud v disku nebo mezi klavesnici a zidli
<Chinese_soup> MrS1lentcz: nemas nahodou UEFI or smthng?
<SquirrelCZE> a vzhledem k tomu ze jsis hral s gparted 
<MrS1lentcz> ted jsem si vsiml, ze to ma vsechno, jenom to nevygenerovalo img
<MrS1lentcz> v /boot/grub
<SquirrelCZE> tak bych si tipnul ze jsi neco udelal s diskem :-)
<SquirrelCZE> ovsem vzhledem k tomu ze vestecka koule je v opravne, tak ti moc nepomuzu :-)
<MrS1lentcz> SquirrelCZE: no, mam na drate linux guru, tak snad na to prijde...
<SquirrelCZE> oh
<SquirrelCZE> jestli to je linux guru jaky mne napada tak :D
<SquirrelCZE> jako mne to staci u mne
<SquirrelCZE> jednou jsem byl ve vytvarce, drzel pusu a krok
<SquirrelCZE> nato se ucitelka zminila ze do VV se bude kupovat projektor at nam muze neco poustet
<SquirrelCZE> nacoz nekdo nahlas rekl: "<moje jmeno> vam pomuze, ...."
<SquirrelCZE> vykladala hezky pribeh jaky jsem dobry a nakonec jsem ten projektor vybiral ja ... coz kdyz si vezmu ze porad jeste o PC defakto hovno vim tak...
<SquirrelCZE> MrS1lentcz: ovsem mas smulu, instalace je asi jedine s cim ti nikdo nepomuze pres internet...
<MrS1lentcz> SquirrelCZE: ted jsem zkusil obnovit grub pomoci tohoto navodu http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/GRUB2#Obnoven.2BAO0_GRUB2_pomoc.2BAO0_LiveCD
<MrS1lentcz> SquirrelCZE: mountul jsem systemovy disk ( jeste jsem kontroloval obsah /boot, grub.cfg apod, takze byl urcite mountnuty systemovy disk
<ZOMBitch> porad jo? :D
<ZOMBitch> neni mozny :D
<MrS1lentcz> a "ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/work/ /dev/sda /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: This GPT partition label has no BIOS Boot Partition; embedding won't be possible!. /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and their use is discouraged.. /usr/sbin/grub-setup: error: will not proceed with blocklists.
<MrS1lentcz> ja si fakt pripadam jak debil...
<SquirrelCZE> hmm
<SquirrelCZE> screen gpartedu
<MrS1lentcz> SquirrelCZE: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/151/partman.png/
<MrS1lentcz> SquirrelCZE: ty partitions delal "automat", tak se me neptej, proc jsou reseny takhle :)
<SquirrelCZE> O_O
<ZOMBitch> nema to byt nahodou grub-install --root-directory /mnt/work/ /dev/sda1 ?
<MrS1lentcz> btw vsiml jsem si, ze mi v /boot/grub chybi "img" soubory  
<MrS1lentcz> ZOMBitch: no, to prej edituje mbr soubory, tak se to dava primo do sda
<MrS1lentcz> ZOMBitch: edituje to prvnich 512bajtu disku
<MrS1lentcz> ZOMBitch: jen reknes, jake mbr na kterem disku
<MrS1lentcz> *mbr ne mbr soubory
<MrS1lentcz> "Buďte velmi opatrní a radši si předtím udělejte zálohu MBR. Také dávejte pozor, aby bylo určení disku (není to oddíl!) bez označení číslem, tedy /dev/sda, NE třeba /dev/sda1."
<ZOMBitch> MrS1lentcz: pokud dobre chapu manual, tak to co chces ty dela grub-setup ne grub-install
<SquirrelCZE> pockejte
<MrS1lentcz> ZOMBitch: ja chci, aby to fungovalo, nedelam nic konkretniho, nevim, co tomu je, jen misto bootovani na me blika co 2 sekundy cerna obrazovka
<SquirrelCZE> MrS1lentcz: ok
<SquirrelCZE> umountni vsechno
<MrS1lentcz> ZOMBitch: tak me napadl grub-install
<SquirrelCZE> MrS1lentcz: ted mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<MrS1lentcz> mam, teda krome cdrom :)
<SquirrelCZE> a vypis /mnt/etc/fstab
<MrS1lentcz> jop
<MrS1lentcz> http://pastebin.com/tKTiRNqJ
<SquirrelCZE> ok
<MrS1lentcz> btw co tam dela to efi? :)
<SquirrelCZE> ted mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot/efi
<SquirrelCZE> nevim
<Chinese_soup> ja rikal, ze mas EFI!
<Chinese_soup> tedy, ja rikal, ze mas UEFI :)
<MrS1lentcz> dal
<nest> Dobrej večer
<MrS1lentcz> Chinese_soup: no, na efi mi padala instalace kubuntu
<SquirrelCZE> grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda
<MrS1lentcz> Chinese_soup: tak je mozne, ze ubuntu melo tu samou
<SquirrelCZE> jakoze
<Chinese_soup> MrS1lentcz: to muze byt ten problem
 * SquirrelCZE ma jeste normalni bios :-)
<Chinese_soup> nevim, nevyznam se v tom, jen vim, ze UEFI pry picuje do GRUB2
<SquirrelCZE> coz muze byt problem
<Chinese_soup> takze ti nedovoli spustit grub2
<ZOMBitch> MrS1lentcz: to je jako po naformatov ani toho disku opet takovej mrdnik v tech partitionach?
<Chinese_soup> GRUB1 pry funguje v poradku
<SquirrelCZE> ZOMBitch: je
<SquirrelCZE> vzhledem k tomu ze ty partitiony odpovidaji tomu co je v fstabu
<SquirrelCZE> tak to je cinnost instalatoru
<MrS1lentcz> SquirrelCZE: nemel bych nejdriv moutnout sda2 a pak sda1 ?
<SquirrelCZE> MrS1lentcz: povedlo se nainstalovani toho grubu?
<SquirrelCZE> ne
<MrS1lentcz> SquirrelCZE: ok
<MrS1lentcz> tak mmt :D
<ZOMBitch> mel naformatovat, vytvorit novou tabulku oddilu (mbr) a pak az partitiony ...
<SquirrelCZE> ZOMBitch: zkusime tohle a uvidime
<MrS1lentcz> ta sama chyba
<ZOMBitch> je to vas cas, vsak ;-)
<SquirrelCZE> hmm
<Chinese_soup> beztak to dela to EFI :P
<SquirrelCZE> mne ale dosta
<SquirrelCZE> ze to sda1
<SquirrelCZE> je fat16
<SquirrelCZE> *dostava
<nest> Dobrej večer
<Chinese_soup> brej
<MrS1lentcz> co teda ted s tim? ...
<ZOMBitch> rozmlatit
<MrS1lentcz> :(
<Chinese_soup> zkusit distro co jeste pouziva GRUB1
<Chinese_soup> jen tak pro zabavu, kdyz uz stejnak mas vyformatovanej disk
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<ZOMBitch> udelat si partitiony sam
<Chinese_soup> jen tak pro jistotu kdyby to naahodou fakt mrdalo (U)EFI
<MrS1lentcz> ZOMBitch: jsi psal, ze mam stejne robitej mbr...
<MrS1lentcz> *rozbitej
<ZOMBitch> MrS1lentcz: delal si nouvou MBR nebo jen format disku?
<MrS1lentcz> ZOMBitch: asi jen format disku na ext4... myslel jsem, ze se postara instalacka...
<MrS1lentcz> protoze instalacka delala partitions...
<ZOMBitch> nespolehal bych na to co udela instalacka, kdyz vidim co to provede s 0,5TB HDD, uz bych to ani nepustil ke slovu ...
<MrS1lentcz> ZOMBitch: takze, prosim te, nasledujici nejvhodnejsi postup?...
<SquirrelCZE> HA
<SquirrelCZE> neuhadnete
<SquirrelCZE> co
<ZOMBitch> kazdopadne v gparted -> hardware -> vytvorit tabulku oddilu
<SquirrelCZE> bude se kompilovat :D
<SquirrelCZE> grub2 se musi zvlast nakompilovat pro podporu efi
<SquirrelCZE> *uefi
<Chinese_soup> told ya
<Chinese_soup> :D
<SquirrelCZE> :-)
<SquirrelCZE> have fun
<Chinese_soup> a nebo proste pouzit GRUB1 :P
<SquirrelCZE> nebo
<Chinese_soup> a ne tu parodii na GRUB jmenem GRUB2 :)
<MrS1lentcz> spadlo...
<MrS1lentcz> resp jsem se netrefil do jineho krizku :D
<MrS1lentcz> co jste prosim psali? :(
<SquirrelCZE> ze bude zabava
<SquirrelCZE> protoze aby to fungovalo
<SquirrelCZE> bud grub
<SquirrelCZE> nebo zkompilovat zvlast grub2
<ZOMBitch> twe co to mas za srac, hodim cd instnu, plesknu zalohu a do 30 min je to pouzitelny
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<SquirrelCZE> MrS1lentcz: co to mas za stroj?
 * SquirrelCZE ani nevi co na archu ma za gruba
<MrS1lentcz> i3-2310, 8GB ram, 640GB hdd, nvidia GT520
<SquirrelCZE> njn
<SquirrelCZE> uefi 100% positive
<Chinese_soup> jn
<Chinese_soup> told ya!!
<Chinese_soup> ja to vedel!
<Chinese_soup> jsem tu z vas nejchytrejsi, mohahaha!
<Chinese_soup> :D
<SquirrelCZE> MrS1lentcz: dobra zprava pro tebe, diky tomu ze Apple pouziva uefi uz o dost dyl tak navodu jak to sprovoznit je na netu plna prdel
<MrS1lentcz> tak
<MrS1lentcz> dal jsem "create a new partition table"
<Chinese_soup> MrS1lentcz: to neres
<Chinese_soup> MrS1lentcz: na to se vyjeb
<Chinese_soup> to stejne cely zas preinstalujes
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Chinese_soup> ted res to EFI
<Chinese_soup> nebo spis naopak?
<Chinese_soup> no nic, uz se do toho nebudu srat
<SquirrelCZE> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation
<MrS1lentcz> no ja nevim :)
<SquirrelCZE> takhle
<Chinese_soup> ja s timto pripadem koncim - ted! :)
<MrS1lentcz> aha
<MrS1lentcz> vsichni se na to vyserte no :D
<Chinese_soup> jj
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Chinese_soup> problem solved - UEFI; next
<SquirrelCZE> MrS1lentcz: ten odkaz, mas tam navod jak instalovat ubuntu na macy
<SquirrelCZE> tohle by melo fungovat i na tvuj PC
<MrS1lentcz> SquirrelCZE: ok
<SquirrelCZE> samozrejmne pouzi rozum :-)
<SquirrelCZE> neni to 100% kopirovani postupu
<MrS1lentcz> SquirrelCZE: pisou tam i jakej kalibr je nejvhodnejsi na cisty prustrel hlavy? :))
<SquirrelCZE> jisteze
<SquirrelCZE> 50m
<MrS1lentcz> SquirrelCZE: ale to efi mi musi podporovat bios, ne ?
<ZOMBitch> http://myego.cz/item/rychlejsi-boot-s-uefi-namisto-biosu
<Chinese_soup> omfs
<Chinese_soup> Hulan...
<SquirrelCZE> efi je novejsi bios
<ZOMBitch> :DDD
<ZOMBitch> neasi
<SquirrelCZE> MrS1lentcz: proste, vytvor msdos partition table
<MrS1lentcz> jop
<SquirrelCZE> a pokud ti to vymaze vsechny partition
<SquirrelCZE> tak zkus nainstalovat
<SquirrelCZE> hehe
<SquirrelCZE> 1080p video na yt.cz
<SquirrelCZE> 1. jadro na 1Ghz, druhe zustalo na 0,8Ghz a frekvence grafiky se vubec nepohly
<SquirrelCZE> tak se mi to libi :-)
<Chinese_soup> nevytahuj se
<Chinese_soup> :D
<SquirrelCZE> O:-)
<SquirrelCZE> a jdeme na SuperPI!
<SquirrelCZE> akorat pred tim zabiju Xka takze asi udelate byebye
<Chinese_soup> sbohem
<Chinese_soup> uz se nevracej :P
<SquirrelCZE> :-P
<MrS1lentcz> SquirrelCZE: to by melo jit teoriticky pak i kubuntu, ktere mam loadle ted, ne? to mi taky padalo na efi...
<MrS1lentcz> SquirrelCZE: hazelo to hlasku na konci instalace: "grub efi package failed install into /target/.
<Chinese_soup> a to EFI nemuzes vypnout u sebe v biosu?
<Chinese_soup> nebo nekde proste :D
<Chinese_soup> a vubec, rekl jsem, ze uz se nebudu zapojovat!
<MrS1lentcz> Chinese_soup: nevim :))
<SquirrelCZE> hmm
<SquirrelCZE> ./super-pi 20
<SquirrelCZE> 11.7  s
<SquirrelCZE> kdyz se ale CPU zahral tak to kleslo na 12.4
<SquirrelCZE> hadam ze to je nejaka utilitka od intelu co pretaktovava procak kdyz ma nizkou teplotu
<MrS1lentcz> jdu to prubnout
<SquirrelCZE> :-)
<nest> nevíte jestli je to jadrem 3 ........ že se mi začal z ničeho nic přehřívat notas
<ZOMBitch> to bude jatrem 1 a 2
<MrS1lentcz> masakra
<MrS1lentcz> ono to jede :D
<MrS1lentcz> resp to nespadlo na grup efi package
<MrS1lentcz> takze ted jdu na restart
<SquirrelCZE> :-)
<ZOMBitch> twe
<SquirrelCZE> cc?
<ZOMBitch> jsem si nechal poslat http://www.alza.cz/premiumcord-usb-2-0-2m-prodluzovaci-3ks-d251648.htm
<ZOMBitch> doufam, ze to nebude zarit pres celou mistnost
<SquirrelCZE> wut
<SquirrelCZE> a to k cemu? :D
<ZOMBitch> neumis cist? :D
<SquirrelCZE> jako
<SquirrelCZE> k cemu ti je svitici USB kabel?
<ZOMBitch> ale ok, solo pro SquirrelCZE : budu prodluzovat USB :)))
<SquirrelCZE> no to beru, ale k cemu svitici? :D
<SquirrelCZE> jinak
<SquirrelCZE> rozdil v superpi windows vs. linux
<ZOMBitch> svitici k hovnu, ale za ty prachy i se 2ma redukcema :)
<SquirrelCZE> je z 13.9s na 11.7
<SquirrelCZE> ZOMBitch: jo takhle...
<ZOMBitch> a prodluzovat potrebuju, pac minimouse od logitechu maj tak max pulmetrovej kablik
<ZOMBitch> MrS1lentcz: ser pismenka :D
<MrS1lentcz> tak jsem poprve nainstaloval kubuntu uspesne, ale boot zase nic
<MrS1lentcz> kazdopadne je to velky krok pro lidstvo :D
<ZOMBitch> pro lidstvo rozhodne :D
<ZOMBitch> asi jako moje svitici USB prodluzky :D
<MrS1lentcz> nebylo v tech navodech pro maca o cernosede diskotece? :D
<MrS1lentcz> *neco o
<SquirrelCZE> ee
<MrS1lentcz> ja jen ze ntb po startu na me po dvou sekundach blika jak stara baterkou, kdyz chce sex
<MrS1lentcz> :D
<MrS1lentcz> obcas mam na hlave sluchatka a ji se neche vylizat z postele :D
<SquirrelCZE> :-)
<ZOMBitch> lol
<SquirrelCZE> A. pic it or it didn't happend
<SquirrelCZE> B. find some1 with uefi :D
<Chinese_soup> rofl
<MrS1lentcz> SquirrelCZE: A vypada slibne
<Chinese_soup> OR posli to polivce a on ti za to posle ntb bez UEFI s krasnym Debianem
<MrS1lentcz> SquirrelCZE: jake je tam reseni? :D
<MrS1lentcz> aha
<Chinese_soup> no neber to
<SquirrelCZE> vim ja?
<Chinese_soup> proste se na to vyjeb a najdi si distro s GRUB1 :D
<SquirrelCZE> no
<SquirrelCZE> jakoze, to bude asi nejlepsi :D
<Chinese_soup> nebo lepsi moznost je ta co jsem predchvili posilal
<Chinese_soup> nn, nejlepsi je ta predtim ode me
<SquirrelCZE> myslim ze ubuntu LTSko by mohlo byt jeste na GRUB1
<SquirrelCZE> a az to sprovoznis
<SquirrelCZE> tak zkus najit navod jak nainstalovat grub2 na uefi
<ZOMBitch> to myslis dost blbe
<ZOMBitch> od 10.04 grub2
<Chinese_soup> takze 9.10
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Chinese_soup> MrS1lentcz: dam ti free vypalene DVD!
<Chinese_soup> sice to bude 24x pomalejsi nez si to sosnout a dat na flashku ...
<ZOMBitch> debian ma grub?
<MrS1lentcz> "<ActionParsnip> MrS1lentcz: add the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1"
<Chinese_soup> ZOMBitch: stable squeeze ma GRUB2
<Chinese_soup> mozna tak lenny
<ZOMBitch> aha :)
<ZOMBitch> lenny jo
<Chinese_soup> MrS1lentcz: tak to zkus!
<SquirrelCZE> njn
<ZOMBitch> heh, pokrocila technologie upada do praveku grubu 1 :D
<MrS1lentcz> Chinese_soup: jop
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<MrS1lentcz> Chinese_soup: poslete mi prosim jeste link na ten mac tutorial >
<Chinese_soup> SquirrelCZE: ^
<SquirrelCZE> vim ja?
<SquirrelCZE> uz ho nemam :D
<SquirrelCZE> MrS1lentcz: utfg
<SquirrelCZE> byla to ubuntacka wiki
<Chinese_soup> 21:27:54 < SquirrelCZE> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation
<Chinese_soup> MrS1lentcz: ^
<|Nuclear|> jupi, uz tady nebudu blikat jak kkt, uz zadne pripojovani/odpojovani milionkrat za den :D
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<SquirrelCZE> bouncer?
<MrS1lentcz> jezis, jak se uklada v nanu? :D
<SquirrelCZE> f
<SquirrelCZE> f2
<|Nuclear|> SquirrelCZE: spis ssh + irssi + screen
<SquirrelCZE> nebo
<SquirrelCZE> coz mi pripomina
<SquirrelCZE> jak si poradi screen,ssh a Xkova aplikace?
<SquirrelCZE> :-)
<|Nuclear|> to netusim, nemam ssh
<|Nuclear|> *xka
<SquirrelCZE> Chinese_soup: tak pyce
<SquirrelCZE> vlc nechce bezet pod sudo
<SquirrelCZE> takze schovka /etc a /root pada
<SquirrelCZE> stejne jako mi nefunguje /home/.video/...
<Chinese_soup> tak tomu nastav prava i pro uzivatele ne?
<Chinese_soup> tomu pornu
<Chinese_soup> a jinak, chova se to v normalne
<SquirrelCZE> chmod 777
<Chinese_soup> ty Xka
<Chinese_soup> pod screenem
<SquirrelCZE> hmm
<SquirrelCZE> tj
<SquirrelCZE> spustim na screenu prohlizec
<Chinese_soup> das ctrl+a+d a on furt je
<Chinese_soup> :)
<SquirrelCZE> vypnu pc, zapnu pc, pripojim se press ssh, atachnu se
<SquirrelCZE> a objevi se mi na tom pc?
<SquirrelCZE> ok
<Chinese_soup> to as ine
<Chinese_soup> to asi ne
<SquirrelCZE> hmm
<SquirrelCZE> jako
<SquirrelCZE> mne napadlo, ze najit nejaky HW narocny program
<SquirrelCZE> nejlepe cinema 3d pres wine aspol..
<SquirrelCZE> *4D
<SquirrelCZE> hodit na nejaky stroj za 200k
<Chinese_soup> jakmile to spojeni zavres tak se screen s tou Xkovou aplikaci zabije
<SquirrelCZE> koupit si netbook za 6k
<SquirrelCZE> ssh, Xkovy tunel
<SquirrelCZE> a trolling hard!
<Chinese_soup> proc Xkovy tunel?
<Chinese_soup> rovnou VNC na takovehle operace, ne?
<SquirrelCZE> to muzou poznat :D
<Chinese_soup> neee a vubec nepoznaji kdyz to udelas pres X11 foward...
<SquirrelCZE> nepoznaj :-)
<Chinese_soup> poznaj
<SquirrelCZE> uz to mam
<SquirrelCZE> v homu, slozka ssh
<SquirrelCZE> nejak zaheslovat
<SquirrelCZE> a reknu ze tam mam ssh klice
<|Nuclear|> ma ssh nejaky prepinac na vlozeni hesla ?
<|Nuclear|> jako abych dal ssh nejaky parametr heslo a server
<Chinese_soup> rekl bych ze ne
<MrS1lentcz> bozee :D
<MrS1lentcz> ja proste nevim, jak ten parametr nastavit :D
<Chinese_soup> /etc/default/grub GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX?
<Chinese_soup> jen hadam a jdu spat :P
<Chinese_soup> brou
<MrS1lentcz> "# Uncomment to disable graphical terminal (grub-pc only) #GRUB_TERMINAL=console "
<MrS1lentcz> napadlo me to odkomentovat :))
<Chinese_soup> tak nezapomen na update-grub
<Chinese_soup> a uz fakt spim!
<FrostyX> gvc
#ubuntu-cz 2012-11-13
<nodlehS> 123 :-D prvni zkouska irc
#ubuntu-cz 2012-11-14
<AndroUser> My location: null, Slovenská republika
<cortex_sk> h null, slovenska republika
#ubuntu-cz 2012-11-15
<cortex_sk> mrtvo.. 
<Shima> Zdravim, mel bych dotaz ohledne EV PATH. Pridal jsem si do ni cestu k programu (i do .bashrc) a normalne program mohu spusti. Ovsem kdzy to ykusim pres sudo, tak program nemuye najit. Zkousel jsem dat sudo echo $PATH a cesta tam je zaznamenana. Nevite v cem by mohl byt problem? Diky
<Shima> sry za z/y trochu se mi to plete
<mnice> cau
<mnice> je tu nekdo ?
<Chinese_soup> nn
<mnice> zhebla mi pulka raidu1 a nejsem schopen na bezicim systemu odebrat ty zfailovane disky ani s -f (force)
<mnice> # mdadm --manage -f /dev/md0 -f /dev/sdd1 -r /dev/sdd1
<mnice> mdadm: cannot find /dev/sdd1: No such file or directory
<mnice> takhle to vypada:
<mnice> http://susepaste.org/view/raw/55632260
#ubuntu-cz 2013-11-12
<hexo> ubuntuuuuuu
<nenavist> nainstaluj si
<nenavist> cez libweird
<hexo> ňemam fľek na ďyskeťe
<hexo> vaďí to?
<hexo> aj ľejzer mam v ďiskeťovke zafafraňý
<nenavist> ňie
<hexo> fúh, son sa skoro preľakol do posraťja
#ubuntu-cz 2013-11-15
<Ratten> c++ http://pastebin.com/Hk6BnU0f prosim vas jak udelam aby kdys zadam jen jedno slovo tak mi to vyhodu chybu a nebude cekat na dalsi hodnotu ?
<kokot_roka> Ratten: to neni C++ to je velmi spatny mix C a C++
<kokot_roka> v ziadnom pripade nemozes scanf do string
<kokot_roka> scanf je C a ocakava char*
<kokot_roka> string a char su si podobne asi ako chameleon a ropucha
<kokot_roka> ked uz C++ tak pouzi iostream a cin a operator >> ci ktory to bol
#ubuntu-cz 2014-11-16
<rysu> ahoj, někdo online na radu?
#ubuntu-cz 2015-11-15
<Vlado2> caute
<Vlado2> caute, je tu niekto?
<Vlado2> FrostyX, Chinese_soup, jednorozec, mgp_, |Nuclear|, potion
<Vlado2> snazim sa nainstalovat lubuntu 15.10, dal som spustit live lubuntu na odskusanie ale komp je uz niekolko hodin zaseknuty na obrazovke s logom lubuntu a piatimi bodkami, bodky sa menia
<Vlado2> mam Pentium M dothan, 2GB ram a ATI mobility FireGL V5000
<Vlado2> lubuntu 14.04.3 som skusal tiez, to za dakych 5 minut nabootovalo do desktopu ale nevedelo zdetekovat moju wifi kartu tak som ho nechal tak
<FrostyX> rad bych pomohl, ale uz delsi dobu nepouzivam ubuntu
<Vlado2> skoda, ale aj tak dakujem za ochotu...
#ubuntu-cz 2016-11-15
<ahfsdsd> Cau
<ahfsdsd> Mate tu nekdo chromium?
<ahfsdsd> Mam problem na nekolika PC (i sousedi) s ubuntu 16.04 a chromium - nefunguje seznam.cz ...
<ahfsdsd> je tam problem s certifikaty
<ahfsdsd> nevite kde je chyba?
<ahfsdsd> Ale treba na debian 8 to jede se stejnou verzi chromium
<ahfsdsd> takze tusim, ze to nechce jet kvuli nejake derove knihovne, ktere ubuntu neaktualizuje
<ahfsdsd> ve firefoxu na stejnych strojich to jede
<ahfsdsd> hmm, tady jsou lidi ochotni :D
